# Rhinestone decals - das



## allhamps

My DAS Rhinestone Decal System will be here Monday and I can't wait. I know some of you have already ordered yours and I even got to see a sample, but I thought it might be nice to open a separate thread just for the Decal Function of DAS. If our Moderators feel it needs to be under the "why I love my DAS", I'll understand the move.

I plan to post lots of pics, and I'll try to do a video also. I'm also interested in knowing exactly what the application solution is? I'm not that familiar with the production of decals, so I'm trying to research "alternatives" to the application solution, as well as the individual spray bottles.

Hope to get lots of input


----------



## leapoffaith

allhamps, I am very interested in hearing about this. 

I expressed interest in it to the DAS guys at one point, but they said I have to learn to walk before I can run.

I'm walking, I'm walking......let me know how it is to RUN!!!


----------



## Boomerbabe

I am so jealous, don't have the funds as yet to order one. I saw the decals at the ISS show in Orlando recently and they are sooooooooooooo cool! Need to get busy selling my regular rhinestone stuff and then I can join in the decal fun. Can't wait to see what you do with it, Slick.


----------



## sjidohair

Keep us posted,, it sounds awesome,, and you know i cant wait for the pictures,,


----------



## princessracer

I missed something.. whats a rhinestone decal?


----------



## charles95405

using DAS software and a special film,you can create a decal w/rhinestones that can be fixed on a hard surface,,,like glass ..by using a special adhesive instead of heat press


----------



## princessracer

Now that sounds dangerously fun! Can anyone say rhinestone accented wall paper!


----------



## sam17053

I have the Decal system. You do the Rhinestones the same way as to put them on a Shirt, but you make a ouline when you make the stencil for the stones. After cutting the stone stencil you reset your cutter with 45 degree blade and cut the ouline on the film weed it and put it under the stone film line up and press them together. You apply to window the same as you do vinyl on a car. The spray they send you works the same way as the vinyl spray. The film looks the same as what we put on the Race car to cover the paint so it don't get chipped. I don't know what DAS uses that you can heat press it. Hope this helps.


----------



## princessracer

Off topic.. where do you guys race at? and what division? Annd I gotta ask.. cuz this was my first thought.. Are you gonna put rhinestones on the racecar?


----------



## charles95405

Sam...did not say DAS used a heat press for this BUT that they used the adhesive as you describe INSTEAD of using a heat press. and you are right in your description. We were shown this last November while at Bling Camp...I think this will be a killer application


----------



## sjidohair

can you show us some pictures,, and is this applies to the inside or outside of the window, and are the stones gem side stuck to the stick tape or back side to sticky tape?
thanks for the info


----------



## charles95405

I don't have any photos but the stones are stuck on the outside...one sample they showed was a car emblem that was to put on the center of a hubcap...it is like heat pressing but no heat...just the special transfer tape and glueish liquid they use


----------



## sjidohair

Wow,, if someone had a store with great windows, can you imagine those for sale all over on the windows,, hung up with a lil clear suction cup to sell,,, 
oh wait,, i have a store,, lol
thanks for the heads up guys,, anyone have a link as to the package deal?


----------



## charles95405

as far as I know DAS never posts package deals/prices...you have to talk with a sales rep


----------



## sjidohair

thanks charles,, 
i will call em,


----------



## sam17053

No glue used for windows the stones are heat pressed to the outside of the stencil film when you put it on the window you peel the back of the film off and that sticky side gets applied to the window. You can remove it with heat. Only thing you can't wash the car with the brush rollers at the car wash.


----------



## sam17053

Sorry should of said decal film not stencil film.


----------



## sjidohair

so these are hot fix stones?


----------



## allhamps

Yes, SandyJo. You heat press the stones to the decal material. I've never done regular decals, so I would love to know what the difference is between this material that DAS has and the "regular" decal material. I tried searching all night for "decal vinyl", but couldn't make heads nor tails out of what I was finding. Anyone here do regular decals? What kind of vinyl is that? I started to pull my son's decal off one of his old football helmets to see if I could heat press on that, but he slightly objected


----------



## sjidohair

CArol, Yes i do signs, banners and Window and Car decals,, too
Send me your addy pm and i will throw some in the mail for you, with my shipments on Monday,,


----------



## sjidohair

Can you share what the pressing time is? I will play too


----------



## sjidohair

ok, I just had a idea, 
when we do car Wraps we use a vinyl that is heated with a heat gun to make it more pliable, and stretch,, 
on this vinyl is also a clear laminate that is applied, over the top with a sticky backing, to stick to the vinyl, 
hummmm i wonder, 
some of this car wrap vinyl made by oracle also has perforated holes on the back side to let air out when applying so it reduces bubbles,, 
I have some here too, that i will try to heat press when someone lets us know time and temp....
interesting,,,,,


----------



## Vicki Flores

If you already purchased the transfer application system the price is cheaper as you don't need those "parts". I'm saving my pennies...... Can't wait!


----------



## drakesis

Any updates folks......... 

I wanna see pixs~!!!


----------



## allhamps

Sorry, I have been so busy (keep my fingers crossed), that I haven't even had time to watch the instructional video. I hope to get to it this weekend. I have things planned in my head, but need to find time to utilize the stuff


----------



## MDsUnique

sam17053 said:


> I have the Decal system. You do the Rhinestones the same way as to put them on a Shirt, but you make a ouline when you make the stencil for the stones. After cutting the stone stencil you reset your cutter with 45 degree blade and cut the ouline on the film weed it and put it under the stone film line up and press them together. You apply to window the same as you do vinyl on a car. The spray they send you works the same way as the vinyl spray. The film looks the same as what we put on the Race car to cover the paint so it don't get chipped. I don't know what DAS uses that you can heat press it. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the great explanation (and for Charles' input also). I saw this demo'd at the ISS Orlando but really quick so I didn't get the full explanation. And, here's my vote for pictures, too, LOL!!


----------



## rhinestoneshirts

So is the decal material thick? Is there adhesive on the back? I am confused as to what the vinyl spray does. I want to see some pictures.


----------



## SewMuchMore

The spray helps activate the adhesive on the back of the decal material. I made the mistake of forgetting to use it when I was demoing to a customer last week and it definately did not go on as easy. I'm new to the system, but so far so good. Their special decal material has to withstand the high temperature of the heat press which is how you first affix the rhinestones. What they tell me is that they worked directly with I believe dupont to create this material, and had many trials and errors,until they came up with a formula that worked. 

Kathy Mac


----------



## sjidohair

guys, does das have video demo out with this yet,, i havent seen it, but i sure could have missed it, I am making 3 new websites in a week besides all the orders and everything else so i sure could have missed it.
Sandy jo


----------



## allhamps

There is a DVD that comes with the kit, but I don't know if they have a "general" video out about it anywhere.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

allhamps said:


> There is a DVD that comes with the kit, but I don't know if they have a "general" video out about it anywhere.


Hey Slick, How id the decal system working for you? I try to search rhinestone car decal online and they are nowhere to be found! This is either very good for us, or not so good? I know they will be very popular, but why are people not buying this system from DAS? If they were there would be websites with decals for sale right? Do they stay on? Does DAS give a time frame for the decals to last? 3-5 years? What are you charging for the decals and what size? Are you using mainly ss6's? or ss 10's? Sorry for all the questions. I was getting ready to purchase this today. 

Thanks


----------



## allhamps

Not a problem Matt. However, I'm sorry to say, that I have not even tried out my decal system. I've been so busy all of a sudden with normal rhinestone orders, that I haven't been able to find any "free" time to play around with the decals. Also, I missed the webinar that DAS did for the decal system, so I'm a little bit tentative about "playing" too much with the materials, and wasting a lot of time and money. I really am hoping that I can find some time before the end of this month to at least give it a stab because I'm hoping it will be a big sell for football and cheer this fall. 

I've seen a few that one of the other forum members gave me pictures of and it was beautiful. I know she was putting some together for a cheer squad, but I haven't asked her yet how they were selling. I really do want to get some out on my website, but again, I haven't had a moment. Truth be told, I'm a little frightened by the material. It seems so delicate. You know, what the heck, I have a really simple design to put together this week, I might as well do to and cut the shape for the decal to see if that will work. If I don't jump in now, I'll be another couple of months saying I've been too busy. Well, here goes nothing. I'll post something, good or bad, by Sunday. Thanks for the kick in the pants


----------



## TheDecalWorld

LOL, Sweet glad I could get you going! We have been the same way. So busy right now it is hard to get anything new done. It is just trying to keep up with the orders that come in right now. We do vinyl decals and business signs as well. The Rhinestones are starting to take over though. I think I will order the rhinestone system and give it a go with you. We have 2 mobile units that we produce decals and rhinestone apparel onsite at the events. It has been HUGE! I figured the rhinestone decals would be a big hit at these as well. Let me know what you come up with and I will be ordering my System today or tomorrow to get it going.


----------



## allhamps

Great, good luck. I like the idea of the mobile units. I'm putting that in my plan for the next 24 months


----------



## sjidohair

I love the idea of the mobile units,,
MMM
Show us some pics of your set up when you have time matt


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We do everything out of a 6'x12' trailer now. We used to set up tents and that was a hassle setting everything up and breaking it down. Plus when it rains in Fla and you have a heatpress and cutter it is not fun! We are having built in tables and storage put in them both next week to hold the heat press, gx-24 and 2 mh365's. We bring 3 cutters and a heat press to each event to keep up. We just pull of the trailer, drop the back ramp and go to work! It is awesome! The rhinestone apparel is huge on-site. 

http://thedecalworld.com/main/about-2/customer-decals


----------



## Rhinestones fun

I went to their website and it looks great! I remember one of the forum members mentioning how they would cut vinyls using the rhinestones software to have a fake rhinestones effect. Could do that for decals as well (the cutting decals using the rhinestones software)! 

Probably better too as they will be laying flat but will look like rhinestones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

You can cut vinyl with the rhinestone set up but it would just look like round circles. It would not have the effect real rhinestones would have with the BLING factor. You can see on our trailer we have a rhinestones design image made with our vinyl cutter to advertise our rhinestone apparel, but it would not look good just trying to sub it out as a rhinestone look.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

So I went to order the rhinestone system yesterday and need more of the gray material for the templates. They said that they are having issues with the producer and are back ordered on the material right now? Anyone heard anything about this? I didnt purchase the system not know if it was something more and they are just saying that? What if the problem continues and they dont have the gray material for awhile? No point of getting the system if I cant make templates anyways? Does anyone know another place that sells a good material for cutting the templates?


----------



## sunnydayz

Matt,

Just wanted to let you know I removed your link to your site for the pics of your trailer, but you are more then welcome to post the pictures themselves through the attachment upload feature in the advanced settings when posting. I had to remove your link as it is against forum rules to link to your site, but definitely feel free to post up some pics 

To upload pics of your trailer, just go to the advanced setting when posting, and you will see manage attachments. It will allow you to upload five photos at a time  If you need any further help to do this let me know, and I would be glad to help


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK Slick, We ordered the Decal System today. It was nice because we already have an alignment system that we use so we didn't have to buy theirs. It ended up only being $350 for the system then. Should be here sometime next week. You ready to start the Bling Car Decal revolution? You can not find these anywhere online. Now is a great time to get this going. We can get some trial runs going to get these things perfected and bounce ideas off each other. I am always willing to share my knowledge. I think these things will make a killing with our mobile units at events. Have you done anything with yours yet? We also need to find a cheap place to buy some of the 1oz spray bottles for the app fluid. DAS is charging $1 per bottle. I'm sure we can find some for .20-.30 cents somewhere.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Found a few places with some cheap 2ml spray bottles anywhere from .35-.50 cents for the Rhinestone Decals. DAS offered them for $1 each when I ordered the system yesterday. Just to keep everyone updated. Who all here has the Rhinestone "Decal" System now? 

Thanks Matt
The Decal World


----------



## Boomerbabe

I am going to get it very soon. How does a 2 mil bottle compare with a 1 oz bottle? I found a couple of places for 1 oz bottle and mister tops for around 50 cents no minimums. Would like to know where you found them, maybe the same places.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> I am going to get it very soon. How does a 2 mil bottle compare with a 1 oz bottle? I found a couple of places for 1 oz bottle and mister tops for around 50 cents no minimums. Would like to know where you found them, maybe the same places.


The 2 mil bottles say they have 20-30 sprays. That would be more than enough to apply one decal. I figured the smaller the bottle, the less expensive they would be and less fluid we would have to put in them to save on that as well. PM me if you would like the link to the ones I found.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, Decal system arrived today and the first BLING decal sample has been applied to the mobile unit for this weekends huge softball event. Here are some pics for everyone wanting to see what the Rhinestone Car Decals look like applied. 

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/rhinestonedecal3.jpg

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/rhinestonedecal2.jpg

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/rhinestonedecal1.jpg

Thanks Matt
The Decal World


----------



## Boomerbabe

Very nice Matt. Way to jump in there. If all goes well, I may be able to order mine next week. I'll PM you for the names of the suppliers of the 2mm bottles.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Matt, I have the decal system from DAS and so far I've been straight out with other orders for embroidery and DTG that I too can't seem to get it off and running. I'm a little concerned to hear about the rhinestone material, but DAS is a great company so I'm sure they will get it straightened out. I'm just curious about what you are charging or planning on charging for the decals. Your pics are great with the multi media. Also, are you planning on using DAS application solution or something else?

thanks,
Kathy Mac


----------



## charles95405

Way to go Matt....looks great...I envy you since I am buried in normal stuff...and moving to a new location...keep us posted


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes I am using the DAS application fluid. The bottles they give are way to big. That's why I went out and found the 2ml bottles. I sell a lot online and need to send a bottle with every order. But each decal only needs about 4-5 sprays to apply. The 2 ml bottles have 20-30 sprays which is more than enough. I already pre ordered the gray material for when the next shipment comes in. Still need to perfect the press time and temp on the decals and the app process. Once i get it perfected i am just going to YouTube for the customers to view online at my website. Another way to make them go to the site which is great. I will let you know how it goes. That custom design in the image with stones added with the vinyl names and custom I plan on starting at $25-$30. That has 567 stone in the design. We'll see? I am going to introduce them at an event this weekend but just for show until I get it perfected. I might sell a select few and just apply them for the customer to make sure they go on good.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Very nice Matt. Are you using the DAS frame system or some other alignment tool?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We have our own alignment system we have been noosing for awhile now. Works for us.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Wow who did you speak to to not have get their frame system? When I called about the decal system I would have bought it the same day but I did not need the frames. They told me I had to get the frames in order to get the decal system


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Do you already have the stone stencil system? They work with me pretty good now. We have bought 6 art books, stone stencil system, GCC Jaguar Cutter, Smart designer, coreldraw, and over $1,500 dollars in rhinestones in the past 2 months. We have spent over $8,000 just at DAS in the last 6 months. I just said I have an alignment system that I already use and they allowed me to just buy the decal vinyl material, bottles, DVD, and fluid.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

First Rhinestone Decal Sale. For a High school. Decal has 531 stones and was sold for $20.00. They did not blink an eye and want to offer the decals in there school store. Great to also have the template to just change colors and use for any other school that starts with an E. We have 3 just in our area. 

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/IMG_1666.jpg

Enjoy
The Decal World


----------



## TheDecalWorld

TheDecalWorld said:


> First Rhinestone Decal Sale. For a High school. Decal has 531 stones and was sold for $20.00. They did not blink an eye and want to offer the decals in there school store. Great to also have the template to just change colors and use for any other school that starts with an E. We have 3 just in our area.
> 
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/IMG_1666.jpg
> 
> Enjoy
> The Decal World


By the way. When you drive behind this thing in the sun it has some major BLING. Looks like it has batteries in it. LOL. You can not miss these things if you are another car driving by. Thinking a making a huge one about 15 in wide with our web address for back of the car.


----------



## lizziemaxine

TheDecalWorld said:


> First Rhinestone Decal Sale. For a High school. Decal has 531 stones and was sold for $20.00. They did not blink an eye and want to offer the decals in there school store. Great to also have the template to just change colors and use for any other school that starts with an E. We have 3 just in our area.
> 
> http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/IMG_1666.jpg
> 
> Enjoy
> The Decal World


Congrats. Great decal.


----------



## Kim_t2_au

princessracer said:


> Can anyone say rhinestone accented wall paper!


Oh no, no, no. Please whisper very quietyly when you suggest that. My girls are strongly convinced that you cannot have enough bling. So far neither of them has suggested bling on the walls. Sighhhh.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Rhinestone wallpaper - what a great idea.


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> First Rhinestone Decal Sale. For a High school. Decal has 531 stones and was sold for $20.00.


Nice decal, Matt, but I think you are underselling yourself unless these are rhinestuds. Was this mounted on license plate?


----------



## Kim_t2_au

TheDecalWorld;707165 Decal has 531 stones and was sold for $20.00. They did not blink an eye and want to offer the decals in there school store.[/quote said:


> gosh, $20 sounds incredibly cheap for that many stones.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

It was for a set of 20 decals. That is why I was able to get it to $20.00 for them. Sold for $20 x 20 Decals = $400.00. I will take that all day long. Also the first sale so they know they got a little discounted price just to make sure all goes well. Application can be a little hard at times. 

I made up a quick video to help with the application process. I will clean it up and get it nice when I have more time just needed to get something up to show the customers how to apply them. Here is the link:
YouTube - Rhinestone Bling Car Window Decal Application Video. (The Decal World)


Enjoy
The Decal World


----------



## mazinger

nice job... thanks for the video ....


----------



## sjidohair

YOu did a nice video,, 
MMM


----------



## Boomerbabe

Very instructive video, nice job. Are you using 3mm stones?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Thank you. Yes, This design was with all ss10 or 3mm stones.


----------



## CocoVee

Matt,

This is great information especially for a newbie like myself. Very nicely done video also. I do have a question about the DAS system versus using something like Corel, Funtime or another program to create decals. Can this only be done using the DAS system? 

Please forgive me if this is a stupid question. I'm new and don't have a lot of money to spend on the different components. Just trying to figure out all of the possibilities. I love the rhinestones and really want to start creating but I'm not sure of what the differences are when it comes to software, applications, etc.

Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

No Problem. The decal system is exclusive to DAS. They are a great company and are the only ones that produce the special material for the adhesive and rhinestone decals. If you can get the money I would do it right and go with DAS. I have not tried any of the other systems to create the templates or anything. I know I can create a new template cut and all in about 10 minutes with DAS system. I have not seen any other that I could do that with.


----------



## CocoVee

TheDecalWorld said:


> No Problem. The decal system is exclusive to DAS. They are a great company and are the only ones that produce the special material for the adhesive and rhinestone decals. If you can get the money I would do it right and go with DAS. I have not tried any of the other systems to create the templates or anything. I know I can create a new template cut and all in about 10 minutes with DAS system. I have not seen any other that I could do that with.


Thanks Matt for your quick response and your willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## lizziemaxine

Great video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

No problem. Always glad to help out. Who else here already has the decal system? And who is looking into getting the decal system? I know you do need the stone stencil DAS system first to get the decal system.


----------



## leapoffaith

Matt, that is a great video. Thanks for sharing.

I'm a new DAS user. I might get into the decal business one of these days, but I have to learn the basics first. I still haven't mastered how to fill in a design with stones. Raster, hatch, island, HUH??? 

Maybe in the future though. The rhinestone decals look fabulous!


----------



## vgary

I just ordered my DAS rhinestone and decal system. I've been debating for months but after reading this thread decided to go for it. It should be here tomorrow. I have zero experience with cutters or Coreldraw although I have been doing some tutorials for Coreldraw. I am a Photoshop user and I have limited understanding of illustration programs so I hope I can grasp this without too long of a learning curve. I am with you guys, I think the decal thing will be smokin' hot especially for the high school and college age girls. I can't wait to get this going!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome Vida. Good luck. Learn the stone stencil system first and get some rhinestone designs going on the apparel. You will have a bigger learning curve with the decals. You will need to be pretty good with the plotter, rhinestones, templates, layering multi color stones, and the application. You can find everything you need on the forum though. DAS has some good Corel training guide too. I was all illustrator until the DAS system.


----------



## diana13t

I have the rhinestone decal system, I just need to take the time to play with it. I really need to do it soon before the new school year starts. 

You did an awesome job with the video. I will try to post some samples when I have the time.

Can't wait to PLAY!!!

Di


----------



## sjidohair

I too have been playing and testing for a few months now
Sandy jo


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

Hey Matt,

I am sure you are doing printed instructions with these as well. Are the printed instructions hard to follow? Do you make any reccomendations on the instructions such as not for children and what it can and can't be used on? For instance, if someone puts it on their wall or on the body of a rusty car, can the paint be pulled off when removed. I worry about kids with them too because of the new lead stuff


----------



## Rodney

@thedecalworld - thanks for the photos and video! I saw the rhinestone decals at the Long Beach ISS show and wasn't sure how they'd look in a "real world" application.

I can definitely see a market for those! Especially with cheer/dance/ballet groups.

I wonder if there are any legal issues with having something so "shiny" on your windows that could reflect at other drivers? I've seen some pretty reflective holographic type decals though, so maybe not.


----------



## diana13t

I just made my first rhinestone decal. I'm going to apply it to a friend's car tomorrow and she'll be my guinea pig. After I apply it, I'll take some pics and post them. She washes her car almost weekly so she'll be a good tester. I want to make sure things go well before I start selling to the general public.

This is sooooo cool!!! 

Di


----------



## vgary

My DAS packages arrived late today. I will set up the cutter tomorrow, hopefully, but in the meantime I've been looking over some of the other stuff. So many manuals! I'm not really sure where to begin. I know you guys are right, I'll start with apparel and work my way up to decals. 

I hope I can learn this before mid-August because I really want to have some stuff together for the local high schools and university starts. Shessh, I can't believe I took on yet another project, what am I thinkin'. Probably thinkin' that I can make a boat load of cash, LOL!


----------



## diana13t

Here it is, my first rhinestone decal!!! I have a friend testing it out for me before I start selling them.

I think I attached the pic correctly, if not, I'll try again.

Di


----------



## sjidohair

Looks Great,, and look out these things are addictive.


----------



## Boomerbabe

Cool...how was the experience, weeding and heating the stones on the decal material and the application on the window?


----------



## diana13t

Boomerbabe said:


> Cool...how was the experience, weeding and heating the stones on the decal material and the application on the window?


I had to try a couple of times in getting the decal material cut right, but once I did, the weeding was fine. 

I have a Hotronix press and did well with the pressing. The trick is to find the right pressure. I had dumb luck and got it right the first time.

DO NOT remove the top transfer paper until after applying to the vehicle or whatever you're putting it on. I did it just to look at my sample and then it didn't hold the design very well when peeling off the white backer paper. Also, do not touch the design once the white paper is off because it is very sticky and you can move and distort the design.

The actual application was easy. So had I not messed with the transfer paper, it would have been a lot easier. 

Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Rodney said:


> @thedecalworld - thanks for the photos and video! I saw the rhinestone decals at the Long Beach ISS show and wasn't sure how they'd look in a "real world" application.
> 
> I can definitely see a market for those! Especially with cheer/dance/ballet groups.
> 
> I wonder if there are any legal issues with having something so "shiny" on your windows that could reflect at other drivers? I've seen some pretty reflective holographic type decals though, so maybe not.


Hey Rodney, They have some bling, but nothing close to the Chrome Vinyl we have on the back of our trucks. The sun jumps off that stuff like it is a mirror. Everyone loves them so far though. I figure we already made the money back for the system cost so everything else is now gravy.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

RhinestoneFetish said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> I am sure you are doing printed instructions with these as well. Are the printed instructions hard to follow? Do you make any reccomendations on the instructions such as not for children and what it can and can't be used on? For instance, if someone puts it on their wall or on the body of a rusty car, can the paint be pulled off when removed. I worry about kids with them too because of the new lead stuff


Yes DAS includes some application instructions with the system that we print off and give to the customers. However, we only recommend them to be put on car windows for right now until we test the other surfaces. We make all the customers go to the website and view the video before installation. Seeing it done is so much better than someone mixing up some written instructions.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> Here it is, my first rhinestone decal!!! I have a friend testing it out for me before I start selling them.
> 
> I think I attached the pic correctly, if not, I'll try again.
> 
> Di


Sweet! How was the install? Not to bad? Did you have to work the clear adhesive a little bit with your fingers to get it started? How many stones you got there? That's a nice size design. Congrats on the install. Now that it's on there it's not going anywhere.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Couple quick questions. Does anyone know the details on some of the Rhinestone material from DAS? Pricing and size wise? 

This is what I have so far. Please let me know if you can fill in the blanks. I am trying to get a pricing cost sheet in excel. They are closed now and want to try and get this done tonight. 

Stencil Material 15" x 5 yds $75.00 or $60.00 if 5 or more
Transfer Film 10.5" X 10 yds Price??
Decal Adhesive 24" x 5 yds Price???


Thanks for any help on this. I am setting it up to tell me my exact cost depending on the stone count, Color, and decal size.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Figured I would post another quick design a customer applied today. Looks like the video instructions has worked so far. 

http://i298.photobucket.com/albums/mm280/thedecalworld/1samplecrown.jpg

Just sent out the order of 20. That will be the real test.


----------



## diana13t

TheDecalWorld said:


> Sweet! How was the install? Not to bad? Did you have to work the clear adhesive a little bit with your fingers to get it started? How many stones you got there? That's a nice size design. Congrats on the install. Now that it's on there it's not going anywhere.


I only sprayed the design twice and since I had messed with the transfer film before, it came off easily. But I did have to hold the edge of the design when I first started pulling the transfer film off to make sure it stayed down. 

The design is 4.157" x 4.147". I used 483 SS10 stones. I put it on the back of a convertible window, so it may look bigger because of that. I am using DAS's framing system to do multi color and multi sized designs. In a webinar they had today, Craig mentioned that using the SS6 stones looks really awesome and that you want to get the design really dense.

The design is for our local high school and the person's car I put it on is VERY involved up there. So I'm hoping lots of kids and parents see it and want to place an order.

Fun, fun, fun!!!

Di


----------



## martinwoods

TheDecalWorld said:


> LOL, Sweet glad I could get you going! We have been the same way. So busy right now it is hard to get anything new done. It is just trying to keep up with the orders that come in right now. We do vinyl decals and business signs as well. The Rhinestones are starting to take over though. I think I will order the rhinestone system and give it a go with you. We have 2 mobile units that we produce decals and rhinestone apparel onsite at the events. It has been HUGE! I figured the rhinestone decals would be a big hit at these as well. Let me know what you come up with and I will be ordering my System today or tomorrow to get it going.


When you do the events do you take stock designs or do you make templates on site? do you use a cutter to make the templates?

Good luck


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> I only sprayed the design twice and since I had messed with the transfer film before, it came off easily. But I did have to hold the edge of the design when I first started pulling the transfer film off to make sure it stayed down.
> 
> The design is 4.157" x 4.147". I used 483 SS10 stones. I put it on the back of a convertible window, so it may look bigger because of that. I am using DAS's framing system to do multi color and multi sized designs. In a webinar they had today, Craig mentioned that using the SS6 stones looks really awesome and that you want to get the design really dense.
> 
> The design is for our local high school and the person's car I put it on is VERY involved up there. So I'm hoping lots of kids and parents see it and want to place an order.
> 
> Fun, fun, fun!!!
> 
> Di


Awesome! Yeah the more dense the design the better the adhesive bond. So it was a convertible window. I figured that would be easy to apply too. I am waiting for our new stencil material to arrive tomorrow to get some more designs going. 

Can't wait. 

Great job on the decal! It looks awesome!


----------



## vgary

I got my cutter on the stand, muddling through the installation. I've done something screwy though. I could only get it to "read" the material once from Smart Cut Pro 2 and now it won't send anything to the cutter. 

Rats. I'm on Central time and DAS is on Mountain time I think. It will be sometime late tomorrow before I will be able to contact them. I hope I don't have to sit on this all weekend. I am so anxious to get past the learning curve and into some rhinestone templates then on to decals! I'm really jealous of you guys who have already done some awesome decals *smile*!

Sigh, I guess that means I will have to relegate myself to the embroidery job I have waiting in my shop, 196 left chest logos to sew, tag and bag this weekend instead of having fun.


----------



## diana13t

TheDecalWorld said:


> Awesome! Yeah the more dense the design the better the adhesive bond. So it was a convertible window. I figured that would be easy to apply too. I am waiting for our new stencil material to arrive tomorrow to get some more designs going.
> 
> Can't wait.
> 
> Great job on the decal! It looks awesome!


Thanks!! Well I'm here in Texas and there's a lot of ladies that like their bling. I really think combing it rhinestone decals with vinyl will be a huge hit.


----------



## vgary

diana13t said:


> Thanks!! Well I'm here in Texas and there's a lot of ladies that like their bling. I really think combing it rhinestone decals with vinyl will be a huge hit.


I'm sure of it! I was thinking of foil too, on shirts. More bling is the thing!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> I got my cutter on the stand, muddling through the installation. I've done something screwy though. I could only get it to "read" the material once from Smart Cut Pro 2 and now it won't send anything to the cutter.
> 
> Rats. I'm on Central time and DAS is on Mountain time I think. It will be sometime late tomorrow before I will be able to contact them. I hope I don't have to sit on this all weekend. I am so anxious to get past the learning curve and into some rhinestone templates then on to decals! I'm really jealous of you guys who have already done some awesome decals *smile*!
> 
> Sigh, I guess that means I will have to relegate myself to the embroidery job I have waiting in my shop, 196 left chest logos to sew, tag and bag this weekend instead of having fun.


Do you have Windows 7? If so that is your problem. GCC and Windows 7 don't talk right. They are working to fix it but it has no fix for the read material right now. NO WORRIES though. Just input the material info by hand in Smartcut Pro and you will be good to go. That is what I have to do everytime and it is no big deal. Hope this helps you. 

The Decal World


----------



## vgary

I have Windows XP on this computer, so that may not be the problem.


----------



## diana13t

vgary said:


> I have Windows XP on this computer, so that may not be the problem.



Call DAS in the morning and talk with Matt Clason (sp?). He should be able to set you right up. When I purchased my cutter from them, I called him, he dialed into my computer and set everything up....worked like a charm.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> I have Windows XP on this computer, so that may not be the problem.


Try to input the material info anyways and it should work for you.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> Try to input the material info anyways and it should work for you.


This is my first cutter so I'm not sure where to find the material info to input?


----------



## SandyMcC

vgary said:


> Rats. I'm on Central time and DAS is on Mountain time I think. It will be sometime late tomorrow before I will be able to contact them.


DAS is located here in Tempe, where I also live. We don't do Daylight Savings in Arizona, thus we are currently on PDT, two hours earlier than you. Hope this helps!


----------



## lizziemaxine

How about bandages with bling?


----------



## BML Builder

lizziemaxine said:


> How about bandages with bling?


Those are cool!! I would have to have a boo boo all the time!!! LOL!!


----------



## sjidohair

That is so funny, I too would bling a boo boo.....
I just wanted to add,, and this is from exp.
If when you peel your Rhinestone Decal and the material that the Rhinestones apply too.
When top transfer paper is peeled away,looks kinda bubbly and not clear,,, 
your heat was to high. 
Lower the heat on the press, so you have a smooth clear back material,

Rhinestone decals have been around for a long long time,, There are some other threads on it as well,, here, on TSF. but Das has made it alot easier for all of us.

And I am sure this is just the beggining of some very awesome things, 

Thanks Das and thanks for Changing with the times, 

Sandy jo


----------



## Boomerbabe

Jane, that is so funny. Love them.


----------



## RhinestoneFetish

@ Diana, what font is that? I love it. It looks great. I have DAS too, but is that one from there new font pack. I didn't get there new font pack yet. I am just getting into decals too. My car is blinged out now. LOL


----------



## diana13t

RhinestoneFetish said:


> @ Diana, what font is that? I love it. It looks great. I have DAS too, but is that one from there new font pack. I didn't get there new font pack yet. I am just getting into decals too. My car is blinged out now. LOL


I used College Black in Corel and edited the nodes to take the sarif off the bottom of the "V" (because that's how the school has it). Then I positioned them the way I wanted and did a Select All and Convert to Curves. Then I Welded them together and took the design in to Smart Cut Pro2. I sized the design, did a rhinestone outline first, then a fill. I had to make a few manual adjustments to make it look right. I also shortened the beginning and end of the "S" (if that makes sense) before adding the rhinestones so that there would be more space at the ends for the stones.

I do have the new rhinestone fonts and didn't even think about using them . I'll have to try it and see which is easier since the letters are merged together. I don't know if it would take more time to figure out which stones to delete since the letters overlap rather than making it from scratch (which wasn't that hard at all).

Once I try it out, I'll let you know my opinion 

Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

martinwoods said:


> When you do the events do you take stock designs or do you make templates on site? do you use a cutter to make the templates?
> 
> Good luck


We have a template made for each sport already and a few extra we bring for the sport we are at. For custom templates we have pre-orders. If we have atleast 5 pre-orders for a design we cut a custom template and also then bring it to the event to brush the stones in and make more. If not we charge the event $25.00 to make a custom template for the event. 

Hope this helps


----------



## diana13t

diana13t said:


> I used College Black in Corel and edited the nodes to take the sarif off the bottom of the "V" (because that's how the school has it). Then I positioned them the way I wanted and did a Select All and Convert to Curves. Then I Welded them together and took the design in to Smart Cut Pro2. I sized the design, did a rhinestone outline first, then a fill. I had to make a few manual adjustments to make it look right. I also shortened the beginning and end of the "S" (if that makes sense) before adding the rhinestones so that there would be more space at the ends for the stones.
> 
> I do have the new rhinestone fonts and didn't even think about using them . I'll have to try it and see which is easier since the letters are merged together. I don't know if it would take more time to figure out which stones to delete since the letters overlap rather than making it from scratch (which wasn't that hard at all).
> 
> Once I try it out, I'll let you know my opinion
> 
> Di


Ok, I definitely think doing it the way I did is the easiest way and really the only way. The DAS Rhinestone Fonts are great for creating names to apply to shirts and other materials, but I don't think they are dense enough for the type of design I did (not enough fill) or for a decal. If you wanted to use just the outline or single line font, that might be okay, but I don't know how well those would turn out for a decal....I will have to try that now . All the decal designs I've seen have been very dense. I'll email Tim at DAS and ask him how well the single line and outline fonts would work for the decals. I don't think he'll be back in the office until Monday though.

Also, I wonder if doing just the outline of a cross or something like that would work? Maybe the customer wants the bling as an accent around regular vinyl. Hmmmmm, inquiring minds want to know  , lol.

Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> Ok, I definitely think doing it the way I did is the easiest way and really the only way. The DAS Rhinestone Fonts are great for creating names to apply to shirts and other materials, but I don't think they are dense enough for the type of design I did (not enough fill) or for a decal. If you wanted to use just the outline or single line font, that might be okay, but I don't know how well those would turn out for a decal....I will have to try that now . All the decal designs I've seen have been very dense. I'll email Tim at DAS and ask him how well the single line and outline fonts would work for the decals. I don't think he'll be back in the office until Monday though.
> 
> Also, I wonder if doing just the outline of a cross or something like that would work? Maybe the customer wants the bling as an accent around regular vinyl. Hmmmmm, inquiring minds want to know  , lol.
> 
> Di


Single lines are tough. Hard to apply and don't even look that great. We do a cross just as a 2 color with an outline and a fill. If it is hard for us to apply you know a customer will not be able to apply it. We also did the vinyl outlined in stones. Again stones in a thin line like that are hard to apply, but it looks cool. Also, save alot on our cost with less stones.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> Single lines are tough. Hard to apply and don't even look that great. We do a cross just as a 2 color with an outline and a fill. If it is hard for us to apply you know a customer will not be able to apply it. We also did the vinyl outlined in stones. Again stones in a thin line like that are hard to apply, but it looks cool. Also, save alot on our cost with less stones.


What makes the single lines hard to apply? Do they wiggle or something when applying?

Got my cutter talking to the program now, thanks to DAS and Matt Classen, you ROCK Matt! I will be on the learning curve train this weekend. After I sew out 196 shirts, bleah.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Matt, did you ever find the 2ml bottles that you were talking about last week for the application solution????? I've tried looking online but haven't had any luck

thanks,

kathy Mac


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Matt, did you ever find the 2ml bottles that you were talking about last week for the application solution????? I've tried looking online but haven't had any luck
> 
> thanks,
> 
> kathy Mac


PM me Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> What makes the single lines hard to apply? Do they wiggle or something when applying?
> 
> Got my cutter talking to the program now, thanks to DAS and Matt Classen, you ROCK Matt! I will be on the learning curve train this weekend. After I sew out 196 shirts, bleah.


The decals stick pretty strong to the transfer film after the heat press and the paper backing. If you have a nice dense design it is much easier to remove and apply to the surface. I can be a pain if you try something skinny like a single line font. Also, The adhesive material is not the easiest thing to weed.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

We just finished making a pretty cool Peace sign for a customer. The symbol was in clear rhinestones and the fill we mixed together a bunch of color. It looks pretty cool with all the different colors with the fill and the symbol blinging out. The customer loved it.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> We just finished making a pretty cool Peace sign for a customer. The symbol was in clear rhinestones and the fill we mixed together a bunch of color. It looks pretty cool with all the different colors with the fill and the symbol blinging out. The customer loved it.


Oh! Can we see it? Did you take a photo?


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, so I pumped to start decalling this weekend, but for the life of me I am having problems with the stone stencil material, as in it won't weed those nasty little holes. Overcut, and offset are correct, I'm up to 250 of pressure, and my blade is a new 60 degree and is at least if not more the depth of a credit card. Any Clues as to what I can do here???

thanks,
Kathy Mac


----------



## sjidohair

are your holes conneceted at all in the stencil material,

try to take one out with your weeding tool, and see if you are hung up on a edge with membrane?

can your sofware do 2 rotations for each hole, ?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Ok, so I pumped to start decalling this weekend, but for the life of me I am having problems with the stone stencil material, as in it won't weed those nasty little holes. Overcut, and offset are correct, I'm up to 250 of pressure, and my blade is a new 60 degree and is at least if not more the depth of a credit card. Any Clues as to what I can do here???
> 
> thanks,
> Kathy Mac


Kathy, You probably need to just double cut it. I do it with all of my designs as I was having the same problem. Create a circle exp. 3.4 MM ss10 and copy it. Paste it right ontop of the first one. So the machine now thinks there are 2 circles there and cuts it twice. Just copy it again after you paste it ontop and then create the circles in the placing tool from clipboard. This should fix your problem is a jippy. Let me know how it goes or give me a call if you need help. 

Matt


----------



## zootlinx

<<Kathy, You probably need to just double cut it. I do it with all of my designs as I was having the same problem. Create a circle exp. 3.4 MM ss10 and copy it. Paste it right ontop of the first one. So the machine now thinks there are 2 circles there and cuts it twice. Just copy it again after you paste it ontop and then create the circles in the placing tool from clipboard. This should fix your problem is a jippy. Let me know how it goes or give me a call if you need help. 

Matt>>
Hi, Matt "McGyver" ... That is a very ingenious solution to a common problem. I will try to do that as I am also having problem with the holes not being cut all the way.

My question is how do you implement it? For example, if you have a design already set... do you just select all and then copy and paste over itself?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## zootlinx

diana13t said:


> Here it is, my first rhinestone decal!!! I have a friend testing it out for me before I start selling them.
> 
> I think I attached the pic correctly, if not, I'll try again.
> 
> Di


 Hi... That is awesome.. thanks for sharing the picture. Is that a stock image or did you create it? What font did you use? What is the size of the decal and how many stones and stone sizes?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

If you already have the design made, just select the entire design copy and paste it over itself. Doing it this way will take a little longer to cut the design because it will cut the entire design once the go though and cut it again. If you follow the directions I sent Kathy it will cut 2 holes at the same time then move to the next. Similar to a 2 rotation cut, but the Jaguar does not offer that so I figure this would serve that exact same purpose and it does and works perfect.


----------



## sjidohair

When doing this too, make sure and line them up real good, if you dont you will have oblong holes, 
so bring your image up in zoom, 
to magnify it, and then place them exactly on each other, i mean exaclty
yes it will take longer but make you life way easier,, lol


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Wow, why anyone uses the transfer film application similar to vinyl with the decals on a single decal dense design is crazy now. Skip that process and use it like a normal sticker. It will make you life and you customers life 100% easier. I just had my 3 year old apply a rhinestone car decal. Lol no way she could do it the other way with the video I posted earlier. I use my 3 year old as the dummy proof customer. Lol. I figure if she can apply it with no problem anyone can. I will post a new video later. Also have a couple multi decoration decals for custom teams and names. Pretty cool. 

The Decal World


----------



## sjidohair

matt now that would have made a great video with your 3 yr old,,, lol


----------



## diana13t

zootlinx said:


> Hi... That is awesome.. thanks for sharing the picture. Is that a stock image or did you create it? What font did you use? What is the size of the decal and how many stones and stone sizes?


Thanks Rey, I created it myself. If you look at my earlier posts in this thread, I explained how I did it . 

It's crazy, a year ago when I got my rhinestone system and Smart Designer with Corel, I didn't know how I was going to learn all this or where to start. I'm a part timer in this business because I still have a little one at home and I work out of my house, but it's crazy what a difference a year can make. I told my husband just the other night how cool it is that I can now offer some info on this site instead of always asking the questions (of course I'm not even close to knowing a quarter of what there is to learn). 

Di


----------



## sjidohair

diana13t said:


> Thanks Rey, I created it myself. If you look at my earlier posts in this thread, I explained how I did it .
> 
> It's crazy, a year ago when I got my rhinestone system and Smart Designer with Corel, I didn't know how I was going to learn all this or where to start. I'm a part timer in this business because I still have a little one at home and I work out of my house, but it's crazy what a difference a year can make. I told my husband just the other night how cool it is that I can now offer some info on this site instead of always asking the questions (of course I'm not even close to knowing a quarter of what there is to learn).
> 
> Di


Di, The cool thing is we dont stop learning,, we keep learning and sharing,,


----------



## diana13t

SewMuchMore said:


> Ok, so I pumped to start decalling this weekend, but for the life of me I am having problems with the stone stencil material, as in it won't weed those nasty little holes. Overcut, and offset are correct, I'm up to 250 of pressure, and my blade is a new 60 degree and is at least if not more the depth of a credit card. Any Clues as to what I can do here???
> 
> thanks,
> Kathy Mac


Kathy Mac, when I peel my stone stencil material off from the backing the first time, rarely do the holes come out (even the large ones). Flip the backing over (the part you'll throw away) and press your pattern on it again. Then try pulling you pattern up again and the holes should stick to the back. 

If you have the GCC Jaguar IV, you shouldn't have to double cut your holes. Even the 2.4mm holes I cut for the SS6 stones come out pretty easily with this process. What kind of cutter do you have?

Di


----------



## diana13t

sjidohair said:


> Di, The cool thing is we dont stop learning,, we keep learning and sharing,,


Ain't that the truth!!! 

I am so grateful for this forum. I have spent many an hour reading post after post just trying to figure out where to start or what to do. And it's great having those "Ah ha" moments when what you're trying to accomplish finally makes perfect sense. 

Also since it's summer time and I have both kids home, I've slowed down on my business and I've been trying to focus on participating in as many webinars as I can to learn more. I knew nothing about the Roland Versacamms or what they could do. But after watching a couple of webinars I know I need to eventually get one of those....but it will be a while. I still have lots of other equipment to pay for .

I'll have my daughter home with me for one more school year (which of course I absolutely love) and I try to keep a good balance between being a mom and building my business. So I've been trying to just learn as much as I can so when she's in school, I can really rock 'n roll with my business. 

Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> Ain't that the truth!!!
> 
> I am so grateful for this forum. I have spent many an hour reading post after post just trying to figure out where to start or what to do. And it's great having those "Ah ha" moments when what you're trying to accomplish finally makes perfect sense.
> 
> Also since it's summer time and I have both kids home, I've slowed down on my business and I've been trying to focus on participating in as many webinars as I can to learn more. I knew nothing about the Roland Versacamms or what they could do. But after watching a couple of webinars I know I need to eventually get one of those....but it will be a while. I still have lots of other equipment to pay for .
> 
> I'll have my daughter home with me for one more school year (which of course I absolutely love) and I try to keep a good balance between being a mom and building my business. So I've been trying to just learn as much as I can so when she's in school, I can really rock 'n roll with my business.
> 
> Di


I feel ya Diana. I have the VP 300i and have some much else going on that it can't even use it to the full potential right now. Right now we only use it for full color decals, and fathead wall arts. We have played wipth some full color apparel as well but the stones are just the thing right now. We have some multi dec designs we use with the versacamm heat press material. Just some many things to do and learn and not enough time in the day. Can anyone make it a 36 hours day for me please?


----------



## sjidohair

Me too,, I totally agree.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Of course none of us are complaining though. If we had all the time to learn everything and experiment with everything none of us would be making any money. Lol. So if were to busy to learn new stuff that is a good thing for all of us. Anyone that wants to free up some time to learn new things feel free to send some more customers my way. Lol


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> Just some many things to do and learn and not enough time in the day. Can anyone make it a 36 hours day for me please?


I hear ya on this.


----------



## muneca

aw man, i wanted one of those too. but, i'm waiting 'til i hit the lottery! good luck w/yours and have fun creating!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Here are 2 more new videos we use for the Rhinestone Decal Application process for our customers. You will see we don't even send the decal with the transfer film on it anymore. Much much easier to apply for customers. Just like a normal sticker almost. Just need to make the design dense and all one. One is a regular cool Peace sign design mixed colors and one is a multi decoration design with Rhinestones and Vinyl. Man these things are FUN! 

Rhinestone Decal Only Design Video:

YouTube - Rhinestone Car Decal Application Tutorial (The Decal World)

Multi Decoration Design - Vinyl with Rhinestones Decal Video:

YouTube - Layering Rhinestone Vinyl Car Window Decals Tutorial (The Decal World)

Thanks
The Decal World


----------



## diana13t

TheDecalWorld said:


> Here are 2 more new videos we use for the Rhinestone Decal Application process for our customers. You will see we don't even send the decal with the transfer film on it anymore. Much much easier to apply for customers. Just like a normal sticker almost. Just need to make the design dense and all one. One is a regular cool Peace sign design mixed colors and one is a multi decoration design with Rhinestones and Vinyl. Man these things are FUN!
> 
> Rhinestone Decal Only Design Video:
> 
> YouTube - Rhinestone Car Decal Application Tutorial (The Decal World)
> 
> Multi Decoration Design - Vinyl with Rhinestones Decal Video:
> 
> 
> YouTube - Layering Rhinestone Vinyl Car Window Decals Tutorial (The Decal World)
> 
> Thanks
> The Decal World


Matt, that was awesome and the designs look great!!!

What type of material is that black board you were putting your designs on?


----------



## diana13t

Matt, what is the size of the rhinestone baseball. I was thinking of making one about 4"x4". Do you think that would be too big if they team name and player name were on the top and bottom?

Thanks,
Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> Matt, what is the size of the rhinestone baseball. I was thinking of making one about 4"x4". Do you think that would be too big if they team name and player name were on the top and bottom?
> 
> Thanks,
> Di


That is the size of the baseball one in the video 4"x4". I is a good size but has a lot of stones. Over 600. We make 2 sizes 3"x3" and the 4x4.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> Matt, that was awesome and the designs look great!!!
> 
> What type of material is that black board you were putting your designs on?


The black board is just a thick acrylic sheet that I placed a peace of black vinyl on one size. This is going to be our display at our onsite events for the rhinestone decals.


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> Here are 2 more new videos we use for the Rhinestone Decal Application process for our customers. You will see we don't even send the decal with the transfer film on it anymore. Much much easier to apply for customers.
> 
> In the webinars it was mentioned that the decal material was quite stretchy. Do the decals not stretch when you peel it off the backing?
> Great videos by the way. Thank you.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> TheDecalWorld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are 2 more new videos we use for the Rhinestone Decal Application process for our customers. You will see we don't even send the decal with the transfer film on it anymore. Much much easier to apply for customers.
> 
> In the webinars it was mentioned that the decal material was quite stretchy. Do the decals not stretch when you peel it off the backing?
> Great videos by the way. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is a dense design like in the video there are no problems at all. Much Much easier to apply for anyone. They do not lose any shape at all. The material is very tough.
Click to expand...


----------



## SewMuchMore

Great Video Matt, and yes I do think that is how them demonstrated it at bling camp with no transfer sheet. 
~Also Di, I do have the jaguar iv. I had a little better luck last night with removing the holes after placing it on one of the white sheets that they included, but this time I used a squeegee and really pressed hard on the material. When I then removed it a lot more of the holes came clean. I'm going to try some more now, and if it doesn't' work easier then I will try Matts method, (Matt I might need your help on that one). 
~ another question, does anyone have the new sports pack? I'm confused because I'm trying to do the baseball on page 11, it states that the medium design are ss10 stones, but when I pull it up the inside of the design are all 6's, and the outside and the red accent are the 10s. 

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Great Video Matt, and yes I do think that is how them demonstrated it at bling camp with no transfer sheet.
> ~Also Di, I do have the jaguar iv. I had a little better luck last night with removing the holes after placing it on one of the white sheets that they included, but this time I used a squeegee and really pressed hard on the material. When I then removed it a lot more of the holes came clean. I'm going to try some more now, and if it doesn't' work easier then I will try Matts method, (Matt I might need your help on that one).
> ~ another question, does anyone have the new sports pack? I'm confused because I'm trying to do the baseball on page 11, it states that the medium design are ss10 stones, but when I pull it up the inside of the design are all 6's, and the outside and the red accent are the 10s.
> 
> Kathy


No Problem Kathy. Just let me know. I have the J IV as well. I use the double cut everytime. The initial pull from the material gets about 75% of the holes. Then is put it on the white board and it gets the rest. At most I may have 1 or 2 stragglers. I don't have the new sports pack. I just create all of my own designs to try an be unique. I may get it down the road for some stock designs, but I always have that same problem your having. Or it is to small or to big and I have to edit it. By the time I do all of that I could have created my own design. Trying a cheer megaphone design right now. Also, have a great idea for adding a custom number inside the baseball and softball design. Going to try that one today too. When and I ever going to get real work done?


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> When and I ever going to get real work done?


What? This isn't your real work


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> What? This isn't your real work


LOL I wish I just had to create designs all day!


----------



## SewMuchMore

So Matt, for your display board are you applying the decals to the black vinyl or is the top clear and the black is showing through to the front?

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> So Matt, for your display board are you applying the decals to the black vinyl or is the top clear and the black is showing through to the front?
> 
> Kathy


I just apply it to the black vinyl side. I have sample vinyl decals that I put on the other side.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Matt, I think I figured out your double cut process. I didn't know there was a paste from clipboard, so that is great! Is it difficult though trying to edit in areas that might be funky? Also do you just then divide in half the objects to figure out you stone count? 

Kathy


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, good news! Just finished making a circle with MM (Matt's Method) and it did the trick, easy weeding  Now I'm just trying to figure out how to make the fill using the "island". With a 4 inch circle it's only making 3 smaller rows of circles, which is obviously not what I want, hardly a fill. I've tried the adjustments but can't seem to be able to make multiple rows. 

Kathy


----------



## allhamps

Hey Matt, how exactly do you add the vinyl part to the rhinestone decal? Is it really two separate pieces? What kind of vinyl is it? I've not done that kind of vinyl before, but I like the look and want to try it.

Thanks.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Ok, good news! Just finished making a circle with MM (Matt's Method) and it did the trick, easy weeding  Now I'm just trying to figure out how to make the fill using the "island". With a 4 inch circle it's only making 3 smaller rows of circles, which is obviously not what I want, hardly a fill. I've tried the adjustments but can't seem to be able to make multiple rows.
> 
> Kathy


Awesome Kathy. Glad the double cut helped. When you move around circle just pull a little square around the circle you want to move and it will grab both of them. Very easy. I hate the Island. I mainly just use raster and hatch. Just finished making a cool baseball mom rhinestone decal that I can edit the number inside the ball to customize it for each player. Showed it to one mom today and sold one. She thought I was a God with this thing. These are so rare right now everyone that sees them wants them. Can't wait to bring my new sample rhinestone decal board to my event this weekend. District all-stars baseball tournament. Should be Greeeeat! These Mom's are going to be drooooling. LOL.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

allhamps said:


> Hey Matt, how exactly do you add the vinyl part to the rhinestone decal? Is it really two separate pieces? What kind of vinyl is it? I've not done that kind of vinyl before, but I like the look and want to try it.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey Slick, It is 2 separate decals. Very easy though. I have the design in Smart cut with the rhinestones and the wording around it created in an envelope. When an order comes in I just type the new team name and player name and cut the vinyl. It will then fit perfect around the rhinestone decal. We use intermediate Avery Vinyl. Here is the video so you can see how the 2 applications work. It is very easy and looks great. A custom rhinestone decal that you can make 1,000 of them customized for every customer with only one template. How can you beat that. By they way, it is about .5 cents worth of vinyl if that. The new baseball Mom decal I just designed is similar with rhinestones only though. But I can customize it for each customer with their kids number. Takes an extra 2 minutes and charge an extra $5.00. 

YouTube - Layering Rhinestone Vinyl Car Window Decals Tutorial (The Decal World)

The Decal World


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Also do you just then divide in half the objects to figure out you stone count?
> 
> Kathy


Yes, Just divide the stone count in half to get your stone count for the design.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Matt, which part did you rhinestone? the wording or the custom number?

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> Matt, which part did you rhinestone? the wording or the custom number?
> 
> Kathy


It is all rhinestones. Here is a video of the design with the custom #24 in the ball. 

YouTube - Rhinestone Car Window Decal Application Baseball Mom (The Decal World)


----------



## SewMuchMore

WOW! That is really cool! Are those all ss10?? Looks like a ton of stones and $$$

Kathy


----------



## diana13t

TheDecalWorld said:


> It is all rhinestones. Here is a video of the design with the custom #24 in the ball.
> 
> YouTube - Rhinestone Car Window Decal Application Baseball Mom (The Decal World)


Matt, those designs look really nice. What process did you use to add the number in the middle of the ball so that you can easily change it for someone else? 

I'm so jealous, I wish I had more time and skills to create these designs as quickly as you can. Great job!!!.

Di


----------



## sjidohair

Matt you will do well with the baseball mom,, 

I sell a ton to the moms,, baseball mom, 
soccer mom, they all want them on their cars,, if one has it and someone sees it,, done,, deal,, 
I give one popular mom one,, and the rest is history.

And then the T-shirt orders come in after,.....


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> if one has it and someone sees it,, done,, deal,,
> I give one popular mom one,, and the rest is history.
> 
> And then the T-shirt orders come in after,.....


That is exactly the point. That's the way it always works with the stones. Get a few out their and some extra business cards and the phone and emails start coming in. Its a great thing isn't it.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> WOW! That is really cool! Are those all ss10?? Looks like a ton of stones and $$$
> 
> Kathy


Take a guess of how many stones are in the design and the cost. Here is the video again to see. 

YouTube - Rhinestone Car Window Decal Application Baseball Mom (The Decal World)


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> What process did you use to add the number in the middle of the ball so that you can easily change it for someone else?
> 
> I'm so jealous, I wish I had more time and skills to create these designs as quickly as you can. Great job!!!.
> 
> Di


Hi Di, You know I can't give any every secret to the entire world. LOL look at it and i'm sure you can figure it out pretty easy. Don't think to hard and you will realize it.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, I'm going to guess around 700 stones??? I'm hoping you can get around $35 at least


----------



## SewMuchMore

Di, I don't know how Matt did it, but I would think if you think of the center section as the lights on a score board that would be a way of doing it. ie..... when the score changes the only thing that changes are which light bulbs light up.  

Kathy


----------



## SewMuchMore

Matt,those are great numbers! I haven't tried the studs but that is a super way of cutting down the cost. How many times can you reuse the trasfer film before it looses it's stickyness?

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I can normally get about 2-5 uses depending on the design and how long I wait between each use.


----------



## vgary

Hey Matt, this may be out of the question, but would you consider selling your templates? I don't think I would be competition for you here in KY and it would help out a novice who needs to pay for this DAS equipment ASAP, LOL!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hey Vida PM me. I have been thinking this over as I have now had 6 requests in the last 2 days to buy the templates for the baseball Mom design and the others on my sample board in the videos. I am thinking we are going to do something just need to get it figured out how to not flood the design to everyone but make it worth my wild to sell the design and not have the design be quite as unique for my customers. We are designing a cool football Mom decal today similar to the baseball mom.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hey Vida PM me. I have been thinking this over as I have now had 6 requests in the last 2 days to buy the templates for the baseball Mom design and the others on my sample board in the videos. I am thinking we are going to do something just need to get it figured out how to not flood the design to everyone but make it worth my wild to sell the design and not have the design be quite as unique for my customers. We are designing a cool football Mom decal today similar to the baseball mom.


Hi Vida, I think I decided I am going to sell the designs. Why not share the wealth and help out some others getting started and already established to save time and make money. I just finished up a Football Mom, Soccer Mom, and Basketball Mom design as well. PM for the details to get you started and make you some money.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The rhinestone Mom car decals are selling like there is no tomorrow. What kind of feedback are people getting from other starts? I am in Florida. I am at an event right now an just pre-Made about 20 of my Baseball Mom designs not knowing how popular they would be. I have sold 15 of the 20 in the first 2 hours at $20.00 for the basic and $25 for the custom. Also, have sold 5 tank tops with the exact same design as the decal on a tank top. Can't wait for the cheer and dance event next month. Just finishing up with a cheer mom design when i get back to the office today. Then all next week to create as many new rhinestone templates as possible to get a nice variety on the site and at the events. Mom's LOVE the BLING! Just a heads up if your just starting with the bling apparel or decals, make some freebies for friends and even random Mom's. That is the cheapest and best advertising you will get with them wearing them around town and driving around with the decal on. I always give them a stack of business card to keep in there purse to hand out when they get questions about them. You will see a nice return. I will post a new video this weekend with the new football Mom, Soccer Mom, Basketball Mom, and Cheer mom designs for the shirts and decals for everyone that has asked to see what they look like. Have a great day!


----------



## sjidohair

Matt,
The Rhinestone Mom sports decals are one of my best sellers,, 
and yes they do grab tanks tees and hats,, as well,
the cool thing is when we do this template for a decal,, 
It can also be the same size for the tank and tee and hoodie,, 

one template that can be used many times.

Keep up the good work,,, 
Sandy jo


----------



## TheDecalWorld

sjidohair said:


> Matt,
> The Rhinestone Mom sports decals are one of my best sellers,,
> and yes they do grab tanks tees and hats,, as well,
> the cool thing is when we do this template for a decal,,
> It can also be the same size for the tank and tee and hoodie,,
> 
> one template that can be used many times.
> 
> Keep up the good work,,,
> Sandy jo


I hear ya Sandy. We create all of our templates to they are good size for t's, tanks, decals, bags, etc. Just had 5 more orders in the last 20 min. And all of them wanting the baseball mom design in a tank and a decal. We have a t-shirt/decal combo deal we run at events that is by far our biggest seller now that we do the rhinestone decals.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Yeah me! Just finished Matt's baseball design as a decal and did an extra and put it on a bella tee. Looks amazing! I think I have to play with the heat/pressure setting for the decals since the decal material looks a little melted, but only if you look really close. 3 foot rule it looks great!! Other issue is how to get that nasty transfer tape off. Luckily I used some scraps of the decal film and played with it first and realized that the decal material and the stone stencil can't be the same size or you will never get the two apart. Yikes, I can't imagine giving it to a customer with it on. Much easier to apply like a sticker as Matt suggests.


----------



## SewMuchMore

hmmmm ok, how sticky is this decal material suppose to be???? Decal has been on my outside window of my store since last evening, and I just took a peak at it as I was locking up and it easily can peel off. I used the special "activating spray" as directed. The white vinyl I used above and below it are stuck to the point where I will need a razor blade to remove them. Any thoughts?

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SewMuchMore said:


> hmmmm ok, how sticky is this decal material suppose to be???? Decal has been on my outside window of my store since last evening, and I just took a peak at it as I was locking up and it easily can peel off. I used the special "activating spray" as directed. The white vinyl I used above and below it are stuck to the point where I will need a razor blade to remove them. Any thoughts?
> 
> Kathy


Hi Kathy, I don't know? I am guessing you used alot of the application fluid or there is still a good amount behind the decal still? I just applied about 10 of them for customers at the event today that were scared to put them on. Within a hour they were there to stay. I went back to check one as I was leaving and there was no movement in it at all. All the others I have ever applied are also the same way. Within a hour or so the adhesive is strong and if you try to pull it off it would ruin the decal. Let it bake in the sun for awhile and it should be good to go. The film is a pain in the A%%. That is why I make all of my design a dense single decal so I can remove the film and they just apply it like a sticker. If you sent it to a customers with the app tape still on top I can guarantee 75% of them would be ruined. Glad you got it cut and up though. The first one is the hardest. Just play with your pressure and temps. I have found that a little less heat and a little more pressure works good for me. Hope this helps.


----------



## sjidohair

You should not be able to peel it very easy, they do take about 24 hours to really adhere good, but when you put them on too they right away they do not come off easy,, when i do photo shoots for mine, and then try to get them off,, well good luck,,, 
I read that yours kinda was bubbley you said, 
I think your heat was to high, try lowering your heat,, or dwell time,

I raised my heat one time to see what would happen, and it got bubbles in the material, and kinda melted over my stones and studs,, does that make sense!

Hope this helps


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I'm with you Sandy. Lower heat. Everyone's press is different so there is no real one set temp, pressure, etc.. Just find the sweet spot on your press and you will be good to go. By the way use rhinestuds on your practice rounds to save a few bucks. 

To much pressure if you see the stones pushing through the adhesive and to much heat if you see the adhesive curling up around the outsides or bubbling in the middle.


----------



## Rude Boy

This sounds real cool, since we are getting ready to get into doing rhinestones.


----------



## diana13t

I'm just getting into the athletic side of sales and was wondering which type of events you set up at? Who do you usually contact and do you always offer a percentage of sales to the organization? 

Thanks,
Di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

diana13t said:


> I'm just getting into the athletic side of sales and was wondering which type of events you set up at? Who do you usually contact and do you always offer a percentage of sales to the organization?
> 
> Thanks,
> Di


Di, We do all types of events. Mainly youth tournaments. Baseball, softball, soccer, football, cheer, karate, high school events, and looking into doing some college events now as well. We produce everything onsite at the events. Custom sports vinyl decals, shirts, rhinestone apparel, rhinestone decals, drawstring bags, etc.. Depends on the tournament for the percentage. Big tournaments will normally make you pay a vendor fee that can range anywhere from $100-$1,500. Others give you a set % return of 10%-30%. We pick and choose the events that are going to be most profitable for us. Many ask for way to much. It is free money and free advertising for them, then they get greedy and want half our sales or more. Yes, they are allowing us to see 1,000's of potential customers at the event, but they are getting a cool addition to there event that the parents all love and they don't have to lift a finger. So I short it is a lot of work to get it going and at the events, but can be well worth it if you do it right.


----------



## ltipton

I was wondering if this application fluid that comes with the system is the same stuff you apply vinyl with on car, such as the "Splash". Do you know. I am waiting on my system to come hopefully Monday. I guess I will just sit and make my templates for the system until it comes.


----------



## charles95405

DAS tells me it is 'special fluid' not sure what it is as I have not purchased the system yet


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

I like your decals also I sent an email to your email address, I tried to PM but for some reason it did not connect.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Great work I want some of your templates.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hey, can I get in on this PM me and let me know the details as well.


----------



## ashamutt

ltipton said:


> I was wondering if this application fluid that comes with the system is the same stuff you apply vinyl with on car, such as the "Splash". Do you know. I am waiting on my system to come hopefully Monday. I guess I will just sit and make my templates for the system until it comes.


 
Here is a great thread about "application fluid".

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-signs-decals/t46019.html


----------



## apparelprincess

Hey ya'll!
Sorry if this has already been asked/answered in this thread. I have read it but can't seem to find a "real" answer. So here goes:
1. What cutter are you alll using that are doing these rhinestone decals?
2. What press do you use? What do I need or not need?
Thanks in advance
AP


----------



## TheDecalWorld

The Cutter does not really matter a whole lot. Just something with some force if you want to cut templates. To make the decals you NEED the DAS Stone stencil system and then the DAS Decal System. That is the only way to get the material for press the rhinestones on the decals. They sell the the special material that can withstand the heat and still be applied as a decal.


----------



## charles95405

Matt is correct...only DAS has the material and will only sell to owners of their system


----------



## apparelprincess

Thanks Charles! Do you have this sytem as well? Im just wondering if I can get the parts of the package like cutter and press elsewhere cheaper than DAS package deal?


----------



## charles95405

I have no idea of the price of the 'package deals' and yes you can buy a press and vinyl any place but for the cutter I recommend you stay with the GCC product as that is the brand that DAS uses. You can buy either the Puma III or Jaguar IV. Then you will need to buy the system from DAS BUT....I do not think you can buy just the rhinestones system...you have to own the basic rhinestone system (stonestencils.com), then you have to buy or have the alignment system and THEN you can buy the system for rhinestones on hard surface.

I believe the above to be correct....you can not pick and choose which part of the software that you want since their system is integrated with each part.

I suggest you call DAS to confirm what I said...I have been a DAS customer for over 6 or more years...So I may be a bit out of date..


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Charles is correct on everything he said. You can not own the decal system without having the stone stencil system. Hope we have helped. The GCC cutters are very nice as we own the Jaguar IV that we purchased from DAS. They also have great customer sevice when it comes to support. You will need this when starting out.


----------



## vgary

Thanks Matt - I did my first rhinestone template(s), made three separate for the 3 colors. I need to play with the multi-color stencils, they're kinda of a beach to do. This is our company logo, turtle and I pressed it on a White Stag shirt from wally world (nice shirt actually). I'm so excited to make this into a decal!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> Thanks Matt - I did my first rhinestone template(s), made three separate for the 3 colors. I need to play with the multi-color stencils, they're kinda of a beach to do. This is our company logo, turtle and I pressed it on a White Stag shirt from wally world (nice shirt actually). I'm so excited to make this into a decal!


Awesome Vida! I'm glad the file worked good for you and got you going. I made a template for you as well. I also am sending a car decal of the logo with it for you. That's awesome you were able to figure it out and get it done! That is a big step! It's all gravy from here on out. The lining up part is not to difficult. A little practice and you will be a pro. Good job! 

Let me know if you want to try some of the other files before August. I can email them to you. I now have Mom designs for Baseball, Soccer, Basketball, Football, Tennis, Band, Cheer, and every letter in the alphabet for the high school initials which are HUGE!


----------



## vgary

Right-o, Matt! When I cut out the circles I think my setting might have been a tad bit to deep as it etched the clear plastic backing and left slight circles. I could not get my circles to come out without punching them through first then picking them out with the tweezers. A long process. Any tips?


----------



## apparelprincess

Thank you Matt & Charles for your input! I have spoken with DAS and they are great! I appreciate everyones post in this thread. The more info and experience the better


----------



## SandyMcC

charles95405 said:


> Matt is correct...only DAS has the material and will only sell to owners of their system


For those who cannot buy the DAS supplies, never fear. I’m sure someone will come up with equal materials to make the decals very soon. That’s the way these things always go.


----------



## lizziemaxine

SandyMcC said:


> For those who cannot buy the DAS supplies, never fear. I’m sure someone will come up with equal materials to make the decals very soon. That’s the way these things always go.


That would be great.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

vgary said:


> Right-o, Matt! When I cut out the circles I think my setting might have been a tad bit to deep as it etched the clear plastic backing and left slight circles. I could not get my circles to come out without punching them through first then picking them out with the tweezers. A long process. Any tips?


Yes, Do 2 rotations on the circles. You can do it with the object replacer function in Smart cut. You should only have to weed out a few at most. I have to do maybe 2-3 leftovers on a 750 stone design. Create a 3.4mm circle and copy and paste it right on top so there is 2 circles. Make sure it is lined up perfect. Copy them and select the object color you want. Then tools and object replacer and create from clipboard. That will replace them all with the 2 circles so your cutter will cut it twice. This will fix the problem right away.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

SandyMcC said:


> For those who cannot buy the DAS supplies, never fear. I’m sure someone will come up with equal materials to make the decals very soon. That’s the way these things always go.


You are correct Sandy. It is just a matter of time. As you know it always happens with every new product out there.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Vida, that is too cute I want a machine so bad just don't have the cash right now. I am going to try to save up over the next few months and get me something. I can't take it much longer looking at all you guys great work!


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> Thanks Matt - I did my first rhinestone template(s), made three separate for the 3 colors. I need to play with the multi-color stencils, they're kinda of a beach to do. This is our company logo, turtle and I pressed it on a White Stag shirt from wally world (nice shirt actually). I'm so excited to make this into a decal!


Great Job,,


----------



## TheDecalWorld

New Rhinestone BP car decal video. I am on the West coast of Florida so the BP Oil Spill is HUGE here. Here are a few of out Rhinestone designs that we donate a large percentage of all sales to Oceana. 

YouTube - Save th Gulf BP Oil Spill Relief (Rhinestone Decals and shirts plus Donations)


----------



## Boomerbabe

Nice Designs. Who is Oceana?


----------



## vgary

Ruby, thanks! I was drooling too and just had to bite the bullet and get the system.


----------



## vgary

TheDecalWorld said:


> New Rhinestone BP car decal video. I am on the West coast of Florida so the BP Oil Spill is HUGE here. Here are a few of out Rhinestone designs that we donate a large percentage of all sales to Oceana.
> 
> YouTube - Save th Gulf BP Oil Spill Relief (Rhinestone Decals and shirts plus Donations)


Matt - these are awesome!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> Nice Designs. Who is Oceana?


This is the Oceana website: Home | Oceana North America

They are a charitable organization approved by the BBB.


----------



## Rodney

SandyMcC said:


> The guidelines of this message board do not allow advertising, so I'm assuming that's why she can't post the details.


Just to clarify...there's no issue of people sharing suppliers that they've used. It's one of the things that makes the forum great...the sharing of helpful information from customer to customer. If you browse the threads here, you'll see all types of supplier recommendations from actual customers who have used a particular vendor.

The only issue comes in when vendors recommend their own business. That's when it crosses the line from customers sharing businesses they use to businesses advertising for themselves. This also applies if you're an employee, contractor, close friend you're trying to help out, or a person who gets some type of kick back (gifts, free product, etc) in exchange for recommending a company here. 

Honest customer to customer recommendations are great! Businesses trying to promote their own products (often times hiding the fact that they are related to the business they are recommending) isn't so great.

Here's more on it from the FTC: About the Endorsement Guides Video - Why did the FTC update the Endorsement Guides?


----------



## ashamutt

jennifertnfl said:


> Hello I have noticed this thread and wanted to say that I have found a supplier for the rhinestone decal system and have tested it for several months and it works great and at a MUCH Better Price!!


 
Is it "paint protective/protection film" ?


Here is just one of the MANY brands/kinds.

Clearshield (this is what I am testing)

1. http://www.glassessential.com/Window-Films/clearshield-paint-protection-film-for-carsautos.html
2. http://www.solargard.com/Auto/Clearshield


----------



## CyberSultan

In addition to Clearshield, here is another one that is going to be tested:

3M Scotchgard Paint Protection Film

There are a few people I know here that have been actively testing different kinds of material to determine the very best for rhinestone decals. As Mrs. B said, there are MANY brands/types of materials that can be used for this...and there is a desire to make sure everyone has the best information possible as to what is available to them in order to be successful in rhinestone decals (if that is something you want to add to your business or hobby).

We will keep you updated!


----------



## SandyMcC

ashamutt said:


> Is it "paint protector film" ?
> 
> 
> Here is just one of the MANY brands/kinds.
> 
> Clearshield (this is what I am testing)
> 
> 1. http://www.glassessential.com/Window-Films/clearshield-paint-protection-film-for-carsautos.html
> 2. http://www.solargard.com/Auto/Clearshield


Oh wow… so it’s something readily available then? Do you know what the magic liquid is, too?


----------



## ashamutt

SandyMcC said:


> Oh wow… so it’s something readily available then? Do you know what the magic liquid is, too?


There are many liquids available.

A few posts back I linked to a thread about this.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t114506-13.html#post715244


One liquid that is available - and quite popular - is rapid tack.
But I do see a lot of businesses making their own "homemade" version and for A LOT less money too!


----------



## CyberSultan

Here is a great formula for home-made application fluid that was once shared with me that I have used very successfully in my business:

3/4 water
1/4 alcohol (not denatured)
a few drops of dish washing liquid


----------



## apparelprincess

Are we talking about the liquid to "clean & prep" the glass?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Scott has a great formula there. We do vinyl as well and it works great! Awesome way to activate the adhesive and avoid bubbles in your designs. Also perfect for beginners because you can reposition your decal if you put it on crooked or want to move slightly. Wet app is recommended for all of my customers to make the process easier. Remember, we are all pretty good with this stuff. The customers normally have no clue what vinyl is, transfer tape, wet app and so on. My test is normally give it to my 3 year old and if she can figure it out I figure anyone can. Lol i have had many of customers try to apply a decal dry and position it wrong then try and pull it back off and it is ruined! So I include instructions on the wet app for all of my items. It will save you some issues down the road.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

apparelprincess said:


> Are we talking about the liquid to "clean & prep" the glass?


Yes, you can use it to clean and prep the surface and to spray on the back side of the decal to make the application easier. Use it for everything.


----------



## sjidohair

If you are using the home solution for any application , make sure and not use Dawn dish soap, Use the least expensive you can find, 

Dawn has a product to break down adhesives, which will weaken the glues on vinyl and other products,


----------



## vgary

Matt - So, can you use Scott's formula instead of the DAS fluid to put these new rhinestone decals on with?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I have not used Scott's formula with the Rhinestone Decals. I use that with sign vinyl and it works great. I bought a gallon of Rapid Tak awhile back and still use that right now though too.


----------



## ashamutt

vgary said:


> Matt - So, can you use Scott's formula instead of the DAS fluid to put these new rhinestone decals on with?


Vgary

There is no "special" fluid.

Concerning sign vinyl or Polyurethane Films one can either use application fluids or not.
From what I have been reading it is totally up to the person applying.

Check out the vinyl part of the forum and you will read many pro's, con's and opinions on this very subject.


I do believe that Matt now has a video out showing how to apply the decal without using application fluid.
Matt? your pro's and con's please. 

I will be using 6mil paint protective/protection film for my "decal material" and no application fluid.

I will also post how to cut it when I am done with my testing.

(I will be cutting on my Graphtec ce5000-60 & my KNK Groove-e)

I will also post pressing instructions.
(please remember ALL heat presses are different and run at different temps.....so your own testing and adjusting needs to be done as well)


And I will also let everyone know which material works best.
3M paint protective film
Clearshield
Rvinyl
XPEL _(added to this post on 7/03/2010)_
...and whatever other "brand" I can get my hands on.

All one has to do is a GOOGLE search on "_paint protective film_" or "_paint protection film_" and VOILA!
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Paint+Protection+Film&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=4cb5f508e49085f6

I will report on all of my testing.

AND if someone knows of a GREAT film that works...
PLEASE post.



Oh yeah.... I will also let everyone know where the best deals are...like I always do.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I do believe that Matt now has a video out showing how to apply the decal without using application fluid.
Matt? your pro's and con's please. 

I would recommend using an application fluid if you are selling these online. If you are selling them in your store and you are going to apply, no fluid is fine. The app fluid is what is going to make it easier to apply for your customers. That way even if they are holding the decal and have sprayed the app fluid on the back. Well of course that is the time that big gust of wind is going to come and fold it over on itself. Well if it is lubed up  they can peal it back off itself very easy. Same if they applied it crooked, that can easily pull it back off and apply again. With the dry app this would be much more difficult. Just my 2 cents. I try to make it as easy as possible for my customers so they have a great experience with my company. I will have videos on the whole process from start to finish when I get back in the office from the holiday weekend. Designing, template cut, adhesive material cut, stone brushing, transfer tape, even with 2 layers, heat press temp, pressure, time, after the press process, and application wet and dry. Hope you all have a great holiday weekend and be safe!


----------



## BlingItOn

ashamutt said:


> Vgary
> 
> There is no "special" fluid.
> 
> Concerning sign vinyl or Polyurethane Films one can either use application fluids or not.
> From what I have been reading it is totally up to the person applying.
> 
> Check out the vinyl part of the forum and you will read many pro's, con's and opinions on this very subject.
> 
> 
> I do believe that Matt now has a video out showing how to apply the decal without using application fluid.
> Matt? your pro's and con's please.
> 
> I will be using 6mil paint protective film for my "decal material" and no application fluid.
> 
> I will also post how to cut it when I am done with my testing.
> 
> (I will be cutting on my Graphtec ce5000-60 & my KNK Groove-e)
> 
> I will also post pressing instructions.
> (please remember ALL heat presses are different and run at different temps.....so your own testing and adjusting needs to be done as well)
> 
> 
> And I will also let everyone know which material works best.
> 3M paint protective film
> Clearshield
> Rvinyl
> ...and whatever other "brand" I can get my hands on.
> 
> All one had to do is a GOOGLE search on "_paint protective films_" and VOILA!
> http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=Paint+Protection+Film&aq=&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=4cb5f508e49085f6
> 
> I will report on all of my testing.
> 
> AND if someone knows of a GREAT film that works...
> PLEASE post.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.... I will also let everyone know where the best deals are...like I always do.


You ROCK! Mrs. B. The Moms at my kids school would go crazy over these. I hope there is an adhesive out there that will work with my KNK MAXX so I don't have to go out and purchase a whole new equipment package just to be able to make these decals.


----------



## ashamutt

BlingItOn said:


> You ROCK! Mrs. B. The Moms at my kids school would go crazy over these. I hope there is an adhesive out there that will work with my KNK MAXX so I don't have to go out and purchase a whole new equipment package just to be able to make these decals.


 
This is the whole point of me researching & testing! 

So the decal material will be available to EVERYONE!
NOT just a select few.


Here is another GREAT product that I do think I will try.... AND I do believe it will work GREAT!!!
(I believe this to be the product that was discussed earlier in this thread and the "name" was not given out...all that was posted was "pm me")

It is called *XPEL paint protection film*...
(The VALUE version is the 6mil.)
XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot

I am going to try them ALL.

(On the google link that was in my last post the xpel product is the second one down in the search.)


Oh, and your KNK MAXX will cut this stuff just fine!!!


----------



## apparelprincess

Great post!! So for a newbie to the Rhinestone world what all is still needed? Besides the obvious cutter and press? Any software will work? DAS the best? What about Bling it!? I'm soaking all this info up so keep it coming! Thanks to everyone who is contributing.


----------



## ashamutt

apparelprincess said:


> Great post!! So for a newbie to the Rhinestone world what all is still needed? Besides the obvious cutter and press? Any software will work? DAS the best? What about Bling it!? I'm soaking all this info up so keep it coming! Thanks to everyone who is contributing.


 
This is a good thread for starters..
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t95228.html

(do you already have a cutter?)


----------



## sjidohair

If anyone has received a reply about the material could you please send me the info, as my request was not answered.
Thank you


----------



## CocoVee

ashamutt said:


> This is the whole point of me researching & testing!
> 
> So the decal material will be available to EVERYONE!
> NOT just a select few.
> 
> 
> Here is another GREAT product that I do think I will try.... AND I do believe it will work GREAT!!!
> (I believe this to be the product that was discussed earlier in this thread and the "name" was not given out...all that as posted was "pm me")
> 
> It is called *XPEL paint protective film*...
> (The VALUE version is the 6mil.)
> XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot
> 
> I am going to try them ALL.
> 
> (On google link that was in my last post the xpel product is the second one down in the search.)
> 
> 
> Oh, and your KNK MAXX will cut this stuff just fine!!!


I just want to thank you for helping us out with this. There was no way I was going to be able to afford the DAS system and I new that it would be a matter of time before someone came out with a new system. I didn't know that you were already researching other options. 

This forum has really been a big help to me as a newbie. You personally have also been a great help because you have answered other questions for me. I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your efforts.

Sharon


----------



## CocoVee

sjidohair said:


> If anyone has received a reply about the material could you please send me the info, as my request was not answered.
> Thank you


I did receive a reply but all it said was the price is 8.00 per foot ,to respond if I was interested and they would send me an invoice. I had several questions in response and I haven't heard back. The communication seems a little different to me.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

There are a few different materials that have been successful. Like mrs. b mentioned in her post. The product all depends on the methods you use, press time, heat, everything. Recommended that you test the material yourself and see what works best for you. Of course we are all looking for the best price and product and as you can see if you have done any research this material is pretty expensive either way. We have been testing a few different ones to see what adhesive is going to work best and the rhinestones stick to the best. There are a few we have tried that have been successful and everyone is still looking for the best product at the best price. We have some on many customers cars right now for testing. Want to have them on for at least a month or 2 before making a final decision, but so far they all look awesome!


----------



## ashamutt

You are welcome Cocovee. 
I love to test and research!
But the thanks goes to several of us on here testing and researching. 

The big thanks should go to Matt... he will be the one helping us all.
I am excited to see all of his new instructional videos!


There is really not a new "system". lol
Just the decal material.
All one needs is the "decal material" to be able to conduct their own tests!!!

I will be testing this "paint protective film/paint protection film" and also other 3M products to see if I can find some that work better.

BUT...the "paint protective/protection film" is probably the best bet because some "brands" have a 10yr life ON the vehicle!
Now...how much the rhinestones affect this life-span is my question.

The rhinestones are pressed "down into" the material a little.
(matt will probably show this in his videos)
Plus, the "heat" of the press/iron might affect the life-span of the adhesive. 

The importance of this whole thread - to me - is for one to have patience....for it will save you a lot of money and hassle in the long run. 

Sadly, I have learned this throughout my life the hard way! lol


----------



## ashamutt

TheDecalWorld said:


> ..... Of course we are all looking for the best price and product and as you can see if you have done any research this material is pretty expensive either way.


 
Yes, compared to regular vinyl & some other 3M products it is expensive.
But...a whole lot cheaper than 599.99 smackers!
Even _IF_ I needed a "_system_" I would NEVER pay that much. never.
(MO...others are entitled to their own) 

Now,
I would gladly pay 3.50 - 7.00 per Sq. foot. for the "paint protective/protection film" a.k.a. "decal material".

That's MUCH more affordable to me in this tough economic time. (even in a time of prosperity!)


With all of these things .... patience is one key and research & testing is another.


----------



## apparelprincess

Thanks Mrs. B! I've actually read that thread. It's very good. I guess I was asking for personal experence on these systems. The DAS of course is high end so before I pay the Price I want to see if any other reccommendations were out there. I don't mind paying good money as long as it's a smart buy.
Thanks to everyone here!!!
AP


----------



## apparelprincess

And no I don't have a cutter yet....
Thanks


----------



## ashamutt

apparelprincess said:


> Thanks Mrs. B! I've actually read that thread. It's very good. I guess I was asking for personal experence on these systems. The DAS of course is high end so before I pay the Price I want to see if any other reccommendations were out there. I don't mind paying good money as long as it's a smart buy.
> Thanks to everyone here!!!
> AP


 
Got it. 

Have you started a thread on this yet?
(I guess I need to go look)

If not, that would be a great thing to do so as to get everyone's opinion in one place for easy reference.

( I could write a few paragraphs on all of the software and the 2 cutters I use, but it might clutter this "decal" thread LOL!! IF you start a thread on this please let me know and I will glady go on and on about everything I like & use.  )

Here is my cliffsnotes version. 
Cutters: Graphtec CE5000-60 & KNK Groove-e
Software: FuntimeDeluxe2010 & KNK studio
(extremely happy with all)


----------



## vgary

My first decal! The letters are for our family owned resort, Green Turtle Bay. Everyone who has seen it has been impressed. I'm so excited to get into this more, I know they will be a big hit with the school teams and Moms, to mention a few!


----------



## SandyMcC

That looks great, Vida! Love the font you used.


----------



## sjidohair

vgary said:


> My first decal! The letters are for our family owned resort, Green Turtle Bay. Everyone who has seen it has been impressed. I'm so excited to get into this more, I know they will be a big hit with the school teams and Moms, to mention a few!


 
Beautiful,,, 
you are now offically hooked,, lol


----------



## vgary

SandyMcC said:


> That looks great, Vida! Love the font you used.


The Hobo font is our "official" font for the resort. I like it too!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Awesome Vida, get ready to stay busy.


----------



## lovesher2boys

I'm very much an avid, daily lurker here but I had to take a minute to say thank you to everyone for your input & tips on this subject! I've been chomping at the bit to make rhinestone decals but just could not justify the DAS system. I have R-Wear and am very happy with it. I have a GX-24 cutter and the EGX-350 engraver and the thought of having to add another system just to get the decals was not appealing at all! So thank you for sharing your experiences and knowledge! I'm so excited to start experimenting!


----------



## Boomerbabe

Very cool - like the font, like the colors. Did you cut the decal material as one for all the letters or are they individual? How hard/easy was the weeding on this? 3mm or 2mm stones? I'm about to do my 1st decal as soon as I decide what I want to do for my 1st one


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Awesome Vida! That turned out great! Now you have the template to make 1,000 of them and sell in your resort store. That will look good on a shirt, bag, everything. Did you get the turtle decal I sent you yet and the Template?


----------



## vgary

They are individual letters cut all together at once, with 3mm stones. It was pretty easy to apply. Now we'll test and see how it holds up in 90+ humid weather. That's what we are forecast to have for the next few days, really till the end of August if it's a normal Kentucky summer.


----------



## vgary

I haven't gotten the turtle template yet, probably because of the holiday, but I bet it will be here tomorrow. The turtle will be the thing to sell here moreso than just the lettering. That turtle will be HOT!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

I did the Turtle car decal for you with the black outline like your logo had. I would recommend you sell them with the black being in Crystal/Clear though. That will help the logo bling on the cars. When you get the template try a few different colors out.


----------



## BML Builder

CocoVee said:


> I just want to thank you for helping us out with this. There was no way I was going to be able to afford the DAS system and I new that it would be a matter of time before someone came out with a new system. I didn't know that you were already researching other options.
> 
> This forum has really been a big help to me as a newbie. You personally have also been a great help because you have answered other questions for me. I just wanted to let you know how much I appreciate your efforts.
> 
> Sharon


I want to second, third, fourth, and fifth this!!! Mrs. Bacon you are super and always such a great help! I really appreciate you and all of your efforts and the willingness to share with everyone else!!! I too wanted to try the decals but did not want to pay for a whole new system just to get the decal stuff. That is just crazy!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## BML Builder

I also want to thank Matt for all of his help with the decals. He has been great to do the videos and give all the info and even templates to a lot of the members. That is the great thing about this forum, so many great people willing to go the extra mile for others. Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## BML Builder

Vida,

I love your decals. When you get the turtle template, please post pictures of that one as a decal too. I think that would really look great!!!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

BML Builder said:


> I also want to thank Matt for all of his help with the decals. He has been great to do the videos and give all the info and even templates to a lot of the members. That is the great thing about this forum, so many great people willing to go the extra mile for others. Thanks so much!!!!


You are more than welcome. I will be putting together a video this week with the whole process from start to finish on creating a rhinestone car decal on a budget like we all are on!


----------



## BML Builder

TheDecalWorld said:


> You are more than welcome. I will be putting together a video this week with the whole process from start to finish on creating a rhinestone car decal on a budget like we all are on!


Thank so much Matt from all of us!! I am sure I am not the only one that really appreciates all the work and help you have given to all of us. Keep up the great work!!


----------



## ltipton

Matt, I have to ask, you are busy, busy, busy, you must go thru a lot of rhinestones. Can I ask where you get your rhinestone supplies from?

I have some in stock but probably not enought it is goes over really big. I'm sure this will snowball. And have you mixed any of your decals with rhinestuds and stones?

I have order from DAS, didn't know if there was someone cheaper and quicker.


----------



## BML Builder

ltipton said:


> Matt, I have to ask, you are busy, busy, busy, you must go thru a lot of rhinestones. Can I ask where you get your rhinestone supplies from?
> 
> I have some in stock but probably not enought it is goes over really big. I'm sure this will snowball. And have you mixed any of your decals with rhinestuds and stones?
> 
> I have order from DAS, didn't know if there was someone cheaper and quicker.


The best places I have found for rhinestones and studs in ShineArt and Nova. ShineArt is great if you plan on buying in bulk. You just can't beat their prices in the US. And Nova is great if you want to order smaller quantities. They get their stones and studs from the same manufacturer, but one is better for larger quantities and one is better for smaller quantities.


----------



## BlingItOn

BML Builder said:


> The best places I have found for rhinestones and studs in ShineArt and Nova. ShineArt is great if you plan on buying in bulk. You just can't beat their prices in the US. And Nova is great if you want to order smaller quantities. They get their stones and studs from the same manufacturer, but one is better for larger quantities and one is better for smaller quantities.


I have to agree...You get excellent rhinestones with great customer service from both of these places. There is really no reason to look for an overseas supplier. Talk to either Jamie at ShineArt or Raschael at Nova they both are very helpful.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Both of the above posts are correct. We order 500-1,500 gross of each color at a time to get the best pricing. It just depends on what you are in need of and what is going to be best for you and your business.


----------



## diana13t

BML Builder said:


> The best places I have found for rhinestones and studs in ShineArt and Nova. ShineArt is great if you plan on buying in bulk. You just can't beat their prices in the US. And Nova is great if you want to order smaller quantities. They get their stones and studs from the same manufacturer, but one is better for larger quantities and one is better for smaller quantities.


Can you please give the websites for ShineArt and Nova?

Thank you,
Di


----------



## BlingItOn

diana13t said:


> Can you please give the websites for ShineArt and Nova?
> 
> Thank you,
> Di


Here are the links to their websites
ShineArt and Nova


----------



## CocoVee

BML Builder said:


> Thank so much Matt from all of us!! I am sure I am not the only one that really appreciates all the work and help you have given to all of us. Keep up the great work!!


I have to second this Thank You as well. Matt you have been a great help both on this forum and outside of it.

Sharon


----------



## JRNEL

Matt I love your new site. I can't wait to buy some templates and rhinestones. How long till you are taking orders? Will you be able to download the templates instantly or will they be sent to you in an email? Thanks again for all of the tips and work you've done.


----------



## Rodney

Please let's leave sales questions for users via direct private message by clicking on a members username or by sending them an email (or by calling them). That way members don't have to worry about self promotion 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/forum-information/t1173.html


----------



## sjidohair

Matt, 
Will you share with us the name of the new material you are using ?
Thanks
Sandy jo


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Matt,
> Will you share with us the name of the new material you are using ?
> Thanks
> Sandy jo


 
I am not Matt...

BUT I just purchased some from him. 

It is called XPEL paint protection film - value version


----------



## sjidohair

Got it,, when i punch that in all kinds of wholesale links come up,, 
In lots of different sizes,, and widths.

Just google it, and there they are,.


----------



## ashamutt

yep.

I posted the manufacturer’s link a few pages back...for those who want to purchase it in BULK.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t114506-15.html#post717998
(you have to have a resale cert to get wholesale pricing from XPEL and most other places.)

I did not want bulk rolls at the moment hence me purchasing from Matt.
I purchased the 12" wide XPEL Value.
I will not be needing anything wider at the moment, but may need the 18" or 24" when doing "laptop" decals.


----------



## vgary

Has anyone tried the XPel yet as decals? How is it working?


----------



## ashamutt

vgary said:


> Has anyone tried the XPel yet as decals? How is it working?


YEP!!!

Have one on the SUV right now! 
All week out in the HOT Florida sun and afternoon thunderstorms... even a trip to Tampa.
No problems at all!


*ATTENTION: I have to make a correction! (7/11/2010)*

The "football" decal on the back of my SUV is NOT made out of XPEL PPF.
It is the DAS decal material.

I asked Matt about it tonight and he made me aware of the correction. 
Sorry for the confusion and "mispost".
I asked before I originally posted to make sure, but I guess my order was confused w/ another.
(Matt was in the middle of switching out products.)

*Matt, Please correct me if I am wrong.*
I want to make sure that I post the CORRECT information. 


Needless to say, I still have to test the XPEL paint protection film for MYSELF.
Though I am confident it will work since Matt sells and uses it now. 

I will now update the other decal thread.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Hi Sandy, Yes, I use xpel film. It is awesome and have produced over 50 decals already with the material. It has a great adhesive and perfect on the press. It applies to the windows very easy as well.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, I have had over 50 requests for a video on the process of creating a rhinestone car decal from start to finish. Well forum members, you ask and you shall receive! This is the video we produced for our customers on the whole production process. If you have any questions about the video or need help with any part of the process, feel free to contact me and I would be glad to help your business out. You will need a little practice to get it down and find your techniques that work best with your equipment. There are many methods to complete this process. This is just the method that works best for our business. We had to break it into a 2 part video to fit it on youtube. Sorry for the length of the videos, but I wanted to be as detailed as possible to help everyone with the process. 

Part 1:
YouTube - (Part 1) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt

Part 2:
YouTube - (Part 2) How to create a Rhinestone Car Window Decal and Shirt


----------



## ashamutt

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME videos Matt!!!
This really helps me so much!

Thanks so much for taking the time to make and post them.

(I am watching all of your videos now and they are so great)

You are such an asset to TSF!


----------



## lizziemaxine

Great videos Matt. Love the baking soda tip. 
Thanks so much for sharing this information.


----------



## BlingItOn

Great videos Matt. Thank you for being so descriptive when explaining the process of making the decals. Now I have to figure out how to cut the outline of the image for the decal material with the ACS software. Maybe Sandy McC can help us users of the the ACS software out with that. She does great video tutorials too...are you two related? LOL


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Great videos Matt. Thank you for being so descriptive when explaining the process of making the decals. Now I have to figure out how to cut the outline of the image for the decal material with the ACS software. Maybe Sandy McC can help us users of the the ACS software out with that. She does great video tutorials too...are you two related? LOL


I'll be happy to help with that and make a video!


----------



## JRNEL

I love the video. I can't wait to play with everything. Thank you for all the help.


----------



## BlingItOn

SandyMcC said:


> I'll be happy to help with that and make a video!


Thank you Sandy! Your videos make the learning process so easy....I can't wait to to play around with some decal designs. Now all I need is a reasonably priced heat press. I'll have to do some searching on the forum for that or if anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them. If you don't want to post it hear because it doesn't pertain to the subject we are discussing you can pm me.


----------



## vgary

Thank you Matt, those videos really helped answer some of my questions. Especially the baking soda. I was wondering if there wasn't some kind of powder to take care of those problems, just had not gotten to testing it.

Sandy, I'm looking forward to seeing your videos too! I need all the help I can get to get my part-time business in rhinestones rolling and pay for all this stuff I've bought, lol!

I did find a good packaging site for those of you who will be retailing decals for retail bags.

www.clearbags.com


----------



## sjidohair

vida those are great


----------



## vgary

I know I'm way ahead of the plan since I can barely get a template completed, but I did go ahead and get a url, Bling Decal Store and have just today designed a logo. I've only been using Coreldraw 4X for a couple of weeks part time so go light on me, here is my design, what do you think?


----------



## CyberSultan

Very nice!


----------



## sjidohair

Looks great vida


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Nice work Vida! Keep working! Your doing great!


----------



## BlingItOn

Sweet Logo!


----------



## Boomerbabe

I like it!!!! Good job.


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Great videos Matt. Thank you for being so descriptive when explaining the process of making the decals. Now I have to figure out how to cut the outline of the image for the decal material with the ACS software. Maybe Sandy McC can help us users of the the ACS software out with that. She does great video tutorials too...are you two related? LOL



The video is made! 

Contour Object Function

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Great Video Sandy! Everyone, you will want to use the second option on the contour that Sandy showed. For a design like that you want to cut out that center piece as well. It will make you decal look MUCH nicer on the car. Thanks for the video Sandy! That should help everyone.


----------



## SandyMcC

Thanks and you're welcome! I thought the cutout would make sense in situations where the opening is quite large. On the other hand, if it results in a bunch of tiny little openings, then you would probably select the first icon so that you don't have to edit out those little cuts.


----------



## BlingItOn

SandyMcC said:


> The video is made!
> 
> Contour Object Function
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!



Thank you Sandy...your video is great as usual. 

By the way I went to the post where you did a video on how to use a fill method with the weld function but the video is no longer there or on your site. Could you post that video again so that I can take some better notes on that fill method again?

Thank you!


----------



## TheDecalWorld

TheDecalWorld said:


> Great Video Sandy! Everyone, you will want to use the second option on the contour that Sandy showed. For a design like that you want to cut out that center piece as well. It will make you decal look MUCH nicer on the car. Thanks for the video Sandy! That should help everyone.


Exactly, any of the large opening you want to weed out. Anything small, just delete the nodes and don't cut those.


----------



## SandyMcC

BlingItOn said:


> Thank you Sandy...your video is great as usual.
> 
> By the way I went to the post where you did a video on how to use a fill method with the weld function but the video is no longer there or on your site. Could you post that video again so that I can take some better notes on that fill method again?
> 
> Thank you!


You're welcome!

I recently reorganized all of my videos after discovering that Camtasia Studio 7 produces WMV videos that work on a Mac. My prior software's WMV converter did not. So, a few weekends ago, I converted over a hundred videos and, since I had to re-upload them all, I took the opportunity to separate them all into new categories. Here's a link to see the categories and the Rhinestone section will contain the one you want to see. The other categories provide a great opportunity to see other features that you might find useful in your overall use of the software.

Free Videos on KNK/ACS Studio


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Good job, looks nice!


----------



## dan-ann

The video using the weld method for fills was a life saver for me. I went thru it multiple times and made everything step by step written lesson for my self and now I get the exact fills I want every time 

Thanks for doing it Sandi


----------



## Boomerbabe

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sandy, Yes, I use xpel film. It is awesome and have produced over 50 decals already with the material. It has a great adhesive and perfect on the press. It applies to the windows very easy as well.


Matt - what are you using for app solution. if any, when applying this new decal material? TY. Your videos are great, by the way thanks for them, too.


----------



## SandyMcC

dan-ann said:


> The video using the weld method for fills was a life saver for me. I went thru it multiple times and made everything step by step written lesson for my self and now I get the exact fills I want every time
> 
> Thanks for doing it Sandi


You're welcome! I'm so happy to hear that it works well for you. It's working great for me, too! 

For anyone else interested in seeing this particular video, it's the one called RT8 Using AND Weld to Fill Images.

Rhinestone Videos


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Boomerbabe said:


> Matt - what are you using for app solution. if any, when applying this new decal material? TY. Your videos are great, by the way thanks for them, too.


Hey PJ, I am just using rapid Tac because we have a few gallons of it for our vinyl business. Works great.


----------



## ashamutt

sjidohair said:


> Matt,
> Will you share with us the name of the new material you are using ?
> Thanks
> Sandy jo


 
Here are some questions for you.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-33.html#post721786

(just in case you did not see this in the funtime2010 thread)

And.... what material do you like?


----------



## mfatty500

TheDecalWorld said:


> Hi Sandy, Yes, I use xpel film. It is awesome and have produced over 50 decals already with the material. It has a great adhesive and perfect on the press. It applies to the windows very easy as well.


I am reading this correct XPEL protection film for the rhinestone decals? What activator is being used? Will rapid tack work? 
Thanks Mike


----------



## allhamps

Ok guys, you have all shamed me into action with your wonderful decals, excellent videos and just plain oodles of helpful information. I dusted off the old decal material and got to work. Now I have some questions. The attached photo is my design, but I'm so used to doing t-shirts, I don't know what a good size is for a decal. The one attached is 6"x4" and I'm wondering if that is a good size?

Also, I've read the info about the XPEL Value material and I am wondering that since it is a paint protection vinyl, if the decals made with that material would be good for placement ANYWHERE on a vehicle, and not just the windows as I've been guessing with the DAS material?

As always, your input is appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair

slick,, i think that would be a great size,, the thing is,, some poeple like small ones,, and some poeple like big ones look at all the regular decals we cut,,, they can range from 3x3 to all the way across a back pick up window


----------



## sjidohair

ashamutt said:


> Here are some questions for you.
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t111456-33.html#post721786
> 
> (just in case you did not see this in the funtime2010 thread)
> 
> And.... what material do you like?


 
As you asked on 2 other threads,, here is the information i posted. 
Again we must have been typing at the same time,, as I posted, my answers,, and then found it again in 2 spots,, 
here is the link to my answers.
Rhinestone decals - das - Page 20 - T-Shirt Forums

It is kinda hard not to get excited with these decals, lol

I also agree with matt, make your templates the same size you would for tees or totes,, then you can double up your usage per template.


----------



## sjidohair

Well that did not work, hang on i will go grab the permalink again


----------



## sjidohair

*Re: Funtime Rhinestone Software* 







[/SIZE]Originally Posted by *ashamutt*







_I have some questions for you._

_1. What "rhinestone decal" material do you use?_

_2. Have you been testing this for a while...on your car?_

_3. If so, how are the tests turning out?_

_4. Can you pull them off after they have been in one place for a while - like a few days?_
_....and if so, after pulling them off can you then reposition them???_

_5. Do any stones fall/pop off when pulling them off of the window after they have been stuck there a while??_








Rhinestone decals have been around for a few years but when Das brought out this material it let us all use our hotfix stones,,
In the past we had to glue flatback stones on cling material or such,, 
this is way easier and i look forward to trying alot more materals too.

1.I have been using Das material 

2.I have been testing on my car and everybody elses i know 

3.They are wearing very well and i love them

4.I have found in cooler weather the Das material i could pull them off, like when doing photo shoots and keep them in one piece,,and yes restick to orig backer, and restick later
as the weather has warmed,, and it is in the 90s every day,, when i pull them off in the warmth they can not be put back on They stretch out of proportion.

5.They stretch out of proportion.The material reminds me of a sticky fruit rollup on the underside that sticks to the window.

I hope that helps someone, considering making these awesome lil beautys
__________________


----------



## sjidohair

not sure why but the permalink did not work on that one,, lol


----------



## diana13t

I haven't been on this post for about a week or so but I wanted to thank all of you for such great advice and helpful information. It's so nice having this type of group who is willing to share so much and put so much effort into helping others.

Di


----------



## SewMuchMore

Slick I like your decal! The only thing that I might suggest is maybe filling in the letters a bit more with rhinestones. From going to the DAS bling camp and seeing all of the samples it looked like the best results were when there was not too much open space between the rhinestones. You don't want the decal material to be too visible. Also I think that it's suppose to make application easier, the denser the decal.

Kathy


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Slick Kathy is correct. You will want to get the letters attached to the logo as well. If it is all one dense decal it will look the best and be the easiest to apply.


----------



## ashamutt

I need to make a correction to my post a few pages back.
See it here:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t114506-18.html#post721036


----------



## vgary

How long are your blades lasting when used to cut through the black template material? How often are you changing them...anyone?


----------



## SandyMcC

vgary said:


> How long are your blades lasting when used to cut through the black template material? How often are you changing them...anyone?


I've not had anyone complain about the black template material dulling their blades... and I would expect the blades to last as long as those used by the paper crafters who cut cardstock daily.... which is at least a few months, if not longer. One thing I do check is to make sure I don't see any build up of adhesive on the blade. I use Undo and a soft cloth to wipe the blade clean if I see anything that appears to be stuck to the blade. This might be a good habit to get into actually... cleaning it after every few cuts. Also, you really should check your blade holder after every cut to make sure it stays clear of any template material. One time, I had a tiny little sliver of material get caught up inside the blade holder and it started interfering with the rotation of the blade. 

Does this happen often? Not at all! It's more of preventative measure. Chipboard is notorious for doing this, thus I'm very accustomed to checking my blade holder for little bits of chipboard after I've been cutting THAT awful material.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Yes, Sandy is correct. I have been using the same blade for 2 months now and still cutting fine. You will get adhesive build up like she said though. You may sometimes get one of the circles caught on the blade. Always check the blade before the cut. It takes 5 seconds and will same you some expensive material one day.


----------



## vgary

OK, next question. I'm thinking of ordering the Hartco 930 material for stencils. They offer both a regular grip and a high grip. Which one are you using, recommend?


----------



## CyberSultan

I can field this one. Regular grip is what I would recommend for the Hartco 930


----------



## vgary

I finally got around to moving my stuff from my work office (at our resort) to my shop and had to download all the software again. I noticed on the SmartCut Pro2 disc there was an option to download for direct cutting from CorelDraw. And it doesn't require keeping a dongle plugged in, great! I looked and DAS is offering an upgraded version ($699) that does cut directly from CorelDraw X4. I also noticed on the SmartCut Pro disc from DAS there is an option to load this feature. So maybe I already have it? Anyone loaded this feature, if so is it an upgrade, what's going on with this?

P.S. - I will be really ticked if I have to buy a full-blown program when I just purchased this in June to get the upgraded features.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Vida where are you finding this info??? I've checked the DAS website and I can't find where it talks about not needing a dongle. I think what they mean when you can cut directly from coreldraw is that you set up an icon which then opens smartcut pro. Their website says that their last software update was Nov of 2009, when they added the extra features for the stone cutting. I'm hoping I'm wrong about this, I hate moving the dongle from my design computer to the computer that actually does the cutting.

Kathy


----------



## vgary

SewMuchMore said:


> Vida where are you finding this info??? I've checked the DAS website and I can't find where it talks about not needing a dongle. .
> Kathy


Kathy - Here's where I found it...

CoCUT Pro X4

Look in the "Newest features" list...

and check this one out too....

RCS-ONLINE: SignMaking fr Profis mit EUROSYSTEMS-Software EuroCUT oder CoCut


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, well you are correct, it is a stand alone product, and it comes on the same CD. Here is the bad news..... it is not the version that has any of the rhinestone making capabilities. Smartcut pro is the only one that has it, CoCut pro is their cheaper version purely for sign making. Good news though it sounds like you own smartcut pro so you should be all set.

Kathy


----------



## vgary

I do have the SmartCut Pro and on the same disc there is an option to install the ACCS(?) direct cut from CorelDraw. So I was wondering....


----------



## SewMuchMore

After I got my smartcut pro, I saw the same thing on the disk and in the manual so I called them since I was confused. They told me that I only needed the smartcut pro, hence the dongle. Cocut pro was basically useless for my purposes, ie rhinestones. When I was at bling camp in April there was no mention of a dongleless program, and this actually came up because I couldn't understand why they can offer smartdesigner with no dongle but there has to be a dongle for smartcutpro. The answer I got was vague but it made sense at the time. Also as a side note.... when I purchased my cutter from DAS the software that came with it was a watered down version of smartcut pro, my guess is that it's probably the Cocut pro software, and yes no dongle was needed. If I was only doing sign cutting then it would have been perfect but it didn't have any of the rhinestone applications. I did call DAS and they said that I couldn't have both versions on the same computer since it would cause conflicts. I thought it would be handy to be able to still cut if I was designing in the other room, but they nixed that. Hope this helps!!

Kathy


----------



## vgary

Yes, that explains it nicely. I was having the same thoughts when I saw the CoCut 4X software too, that maybe I could use that version w/o the dongle to just do vinyl.

BTW - Did you find the Bling Camp worth the time, money and effort?


----------



## SewMuchMore

that is something you should probably PM me about


----------



## sunnydayz

SewMuchMore said:


> that is something you should probably PM me about


Is there some reason why you cannot give an opinion here? It might help others as well  I always try to post my helpful info in the threads so that others can benefit from it as well. Unless you are affiliated with the company there should be no problem with posting the info  Thanks


----------



## SewMuchMore

BobbieLee are you double-dog-daring- me??? I am absolutely not affiliated with DAS and have the receipts to prove it  I have been one of their biggest cheerleaders though, have promoted their products because I love their designs etc, and quite frankly they have been one of the biggest reasons why my business has exploded over the last couple of years. I consider them a business partner, so yes, I am hesitant to start drama. Many have had no problem PM'ing me and I have been honest about my personal experience. The problems with experiences is that everyone in the same room can have a different one. 

In a nutshell, the camp was promoted as not being for beginners. We had to *sign* and return a sheet saying that we had accomplished the following *prerequisites*:

_"All attendees must have a basic working knowledge of CorelDRAW, this is not a basic CorelDRAW training course.
~*Unpacked your cutter and completed the installation process* of the cutter with DAS Technical Support.
~*Mastered the process of loading material in the cutter* and adjusting cutter settings for different materials.
~ *Successfully created your first dozen rhinestone templates and produced at least 12 rhinestone heat transfers*."
~*Read the entire Stone Stencil Training and Marketing Guide cover to cover*.
~ Viewed *all* training videos on
~ Viewed *all* *webinars* on the Stone Stencil System Owners page .
~*Obtained a* *basic proficienc*y* in SmartCut Pro 2.0 for designing and outputting a custom rhinestone pattern.*_"

I absolutely made sure that I had done all of the above and was prepared, even watched many of the webinars twice. Unfortunately for whatever reason, and there were many, the majority of the class didn't even come close to the above prerequisites, and some hadn't even turned their machine on, or opened their software. Yes, I was very upset, obviously it became an entirely different experience then what I had been expecting, since for the most part it turned into a basic beginner class. I would have had absolutely no problem with that if that's what I was expecting. DAS did recognize this was happening to a few of us, so they did divide us up as much as possible into groups. Trust me I was not quiet about it. On a positive note I believe that DAS will structure their future bling camps differently (I was there in April), so that is a good thing. They take their evaluations seriously, so I am confident that they can also learn from their customers experiences.

Kathy


----------



## sunnydayz

LOL thanks, this will really help others as well  

Pm's are great but its so much better in posts so that it helps many instead of just one


----------



## DTFuqua

Also, I'm pretty sure no one would bash DAS because of the way others decieve and act in this world. Most people familiar with anything to do with DAS knows they are a great company. About the only drawback to DAS is their prices which no one, IMHO, could legimatly say are out of line. They do research and bring products to market that should make anyone with a little bit of business sense profitable. Unfortunatly, I have neither the business sense or the funds to take advantage of the opportunities offered by DAS. Maybe, before the market goes away, that will change, but I'm not holding my breath. Maybe they will take me on as a charity case.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Man DAS has awesome support. If you buy something from the you know they are going to stand behind their product! Like I said we have dropped around $10,000 with them this year. If we ever have an issue with our machine they help out right away. Tim, Cameron, Matt, Matt, and Jay are all good dudes that help anytime I have had an issue. I also am not affiliated with DAS at all, but if a company helps me out when in need and has good support I share that with others. By the way they have some SWEET artwork for DTG's. That is the next thing on my wish list. Hope to save up enough to have one this year.  I am also finding many other companies that help alot and starting to try out products from them, If the product is good and I use it I will post away to help everyone. If the product is no good, I will not say that it is good just to help the company. Unless they want to pay me some big bucks!!! LOL j/k


----------



## diana13t

Well Kathy was commenting on DAS' Bling Camp, not their products. I agree DAS has great products and anytime I call, they are always very helpful. I'm actually thinking of selling my Amaya XT embroidery machine and just sticking with the products I have from DAS because the online webinars are so great and they are very supportive when you call.

I'm glad she did post her feelings about the Bling Camp and hopefully DAS has made some changes to it. I would be upset too if I paid all that money for the class and travel to just go over the basics.

So if there is anyone else out there who has been to Bling Camp at the same time as Kathy or even after, it would be great to hear your opinion.

di


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Gotcha Di. That makes sense. Has anyone else gone to the Bling camp here? Can you please post your thoughts on the camp and what you knew going into it? Were you just beginning? or had you been doing the bling for awhile and were looking for new ideas?


----------



## SewMuchMore

Ok, not to get off topic of bling camp (ok I am), just wanted to share something that might be helpful to other blingers. My store does a ton of athletic film, numbers, names, logos etc. The product I happen to use has a sticky clear liner that you use to transfer the design. After it has been used we usually just toss it in the garbage since it is now useless. We have tons of the stuff that we toss. Well, I just finished doing 20 rhinestone shirts and used my scraps of the sticky liner instead of the silicone transfer tape. It's a little heavier so I increased the time a couple of seconds but I always give it a second hit anyways. Each scrap I used about 4 times before I had to toss it for good. Just saved myself several yards of silicone tape 

Kathy


----------



## diana13t

for those of you who make the rhinestone decals, do you use ss6 or ss10 stones? I'm finding that i can get a lot more detail with ss6 stones but is that really worth all the extra stones? what do you think looks better and what are your opinions (pros and cons)?

thanks
di


----------



## Leg cramps

I think most people use ss10.Thats what I just ordered.


----------



## discoqueen

SewMuchMore said:


> Ok, not to get off topic of bling camp (ok I am), just wanted to share something that might be helpful to other blingers. My store does a ton of athletic film, numbers, names, logos etc. The product I happen to use has a sticky clear liner that you use to transfer the design. After it has been used we usually just toss it in the garbage since it is now useless. We have tons of the stuff that we toss. Well, I just finished doing 20 rhinestone shirts and used my scraps of the sticky liner instead of the silicone transfer tape. It's a little heavier so I increased the time a couple of seconds but I always give it a second hit anyways. Each scrap I used about 4 times before I had to toss it for good. Just saved myself several yards of silicone tape
> 
> Kathy



I was thinking about this very thing last night as I was creating a design with heat transfer vinyl, that I later added hand set stones to.

Glad to know that it wasn't a dumb idea!


----------



## SewMuchMore

Exactly, we have sooooo many scraps that are we keep around for "just in case". They have saved us many times when we have ran out of film and needed a few more players names etc. They do tend to stock pile but at least I'm now looking at them as $$$. The only downside I can see is that you don't have the white backing to put the stones back on, but if you're doing the shirts right away, who cares! I also made a trip this week to my local frame shop and guess what they gave me for free??? Enough odd shape pieces of backer board to last a life time. I saw a garbage can of them so I asked, "what are you doing with all of the scraps"? They said, ohhhh we just collected them and then they go to the recycling bin. They were thrilled to get rid of them and I was thrilled to get them. Plus I have a nice arrangement of colors 

Kathy


----------



## diana13t

SewMuchMore said:


> Exactly, we have sooooo many scraps that are we keep around for "just in case". They have saved us many times when we have ran out of film and needed a few more players names etc. They do tend to stock pile but at least I'm now looking at them as $$$. The only downside I can see is that you don't have the white backing to put the stones back on, but if you're doing the shirts right away, who cares! I also made a trip this week to my local frame shop and guess what they gave me for free??? Enough odd shape pieces of backer board to last a life time. I saw a garbage can of them so I asked, "what are you doing with all of the scraps"? They said, ohhhh we just collected them and then they go to the recycling bin. They were thrilled to get rid of them and I was thrilled to get them. Plus I have a nice arrangement of colors
> 
> Kathy


You are very smart Kathy. Amazing what can happen when you think outside the box!!!


----------



## JRNEL

Has anyone had problems with the rhinestones falling off. I made a few samples for some friends and they look great. But a few days ago my friend went to pull a corner up to smooth it back down to make it look better when a few of the rhinestones came off. I've run my fingers over the design and it feels like the stones are fixed good but when you lift the material up they start to come off. Any ideas.

Thx


----------



## diana13t

JRNEL said:


> Has anyone had problems with the rhinestones falling off. I made a few samples for some friends and they look great. But a few days ago my friend went to pull a corner up to smooth it back down to make it look better when a few of the rhinestones came off. I've run my fingers over the design and it feels like the stones are fixed good but when you lift the material up they start to come off. Any ideas.
> 
> Thx


Once the decal is on and has dried, you can NOT remove it without damaging the decal. It's a one time use kind of thing.

di


----------



## JRNEL

Thank you for the help. I'll pass that on for those who use them.


----------



## dan-ann

Di
I use a lot of 6 ss stones because when I do a fill design. I make a lot of smaller designs and want more detail then i can get with a 10 ss stone.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

OK, need to chime in. All you mixed stoners out there. I haev found that you do not really want to use mixed size stones on the decals. Here is the reason. If you have made a decal you will see the little circle that from around the rhinestone after the press. Well if you look good that little circle actually forms a little bit over the edge of the stones which actually helps hold the stones on. Well if you use say 3mm and 2mm when you press it the pressure will not get down to the 2mm with the correct amount. Which will not form that melted circle of the film around the stone. So those 2mm stone will not have near the holding power of those 3mm's. I have made atleast 20 decals like this when I first started and had the 2mm pop off on about 5 of the 20 within a few weeks. When people see these on you car they will touch the stones and pick at them. If they pick at those 2mm they will come off. That is why we do all of our designs with the same size stones to keep the pressure even throughout. I know what your thinking! Just press it a little harder right? LOL I did that and the heat and pressure gets down to the 2mm which is great, one problem though. The increased pressure pushes the 3mm stones right through the decal material. Not Good! My recommendation having sold over 500 decals to customers already. Stick with one size for now. If you have a very detailed design just suck it up and knock it out wit a bunch of 2mm stones. It will look sweet and you will feel secure selling it.


----------



## SewMuchMore

Question..... I was doing a Bon Jovi design last night for some girls going to a concert today. Most of the shirts I just used the plain ss10 rhinestones. Two of the shirts though they wanted the black stones, so I used the rhinestuds. In the instruction manual when I was looking up the temperature setting, I think they are calling them octagons, because there is no mention of rhinestuds. If this is correct, then rhinestones and rhinestuds have two different temperature settings. How do you handle a mix stone design??? there is a 30 degree difference between the two.

Kathy


----------



## DTFuqua

I would press the hotter ones first and the lower heat setting for the less heat setting shouldn't bother the more heat set ones.


----------



## vgary

New question for all those who are selling, do you charge for artwork/stencil/setups? If so, how much are you charging? With my first 20 shirt order, I am not going to charge for the artwork/stencil because I already do lots of work for them and will get even more. However, I am thinking that in the future I will advise the customer upfront that rhinestones are an option and there is a one-time setup fee. What's your experience, thoughts?

With my embroidery work I charge for the digitizing (I don't usually do it so I'm just passing the cost along) and tell them it is a "one-time" fee. Isn't it the same with the stencils, once you make them you can use them over and over. But what to charge for something (i.e. digitizing) I usually farm out? I don't want to charge them for the actual time it's taking me, 'cause I'm sllllloooooowwww, LOL and it would cost them a fortune. What is fair?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Just to give you an idea. We charge a one time $25-$35 design and set-up fee depending on the complexity of the design. If they order over 10 Shirts or decals we waive the set-up fee for our customers. Hope that helps Vida. I'm sure everyone has there own method, that is what works for us and I can get the designs and templates made pretty quick now.


----------



## sjidohair

SewMuchMore said:


> Ok, not to get off topic of bling camp (ok I am), just wanted to share something that might be helpful to other blingers. My store does a ton of athletic film, numbers, names, logos etc. The product I happen to use has a sticky clear liner that you use to transfer the design. After it has been used we usually just toss it in the garbage since it is now useless. We have tons of the stuff that we toss. Well, I just finished doing 20 rhinestone shirts and used my scraps of the sticky liner instead of the silicone transfer tape. It's a little heavier so I increased the time a couple of seconds but I always give it a second hit anyways. Each scrap I used about 4 times before I had to toss it for good. Just saved myself several yards of silicone tape
> 
> Kathy


Kathy,
Great tip I also so this for my personal production not my retail end, and it works very well,


----------



## sjidohair

dan-ann said:


> Di
> I use a lot of 6 ss stones because when I do a fill design. I make a lot of smaller designs and want more detail then i can get with a 10 ss stone.


sally

I agree my detailed designs all have smaller stones as well.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

How many here are headed up to the ISS Atlanta Show? Sept. 9-11. How is the ATL show? Thinking about taking a road trip up this year. Be cool to meet some people, if your attending let me know.


----------



## DTFuqua

The reason I choose size stones is thinking about how close is the observer going to be when looking at the design. A shirt will get closer scrutiny than a car decal. This makes no difference with using different size stones on shirts(within a small difference in sizes) because I do the double pressing, outside and then inside, and have more wiggle room for getting things to work together. The decals, I figure, should all be one size because of the material the stones are being applied to doesn,t lend itself to being heat set on the back side to get any stones that didn't get the full heat set treatment from the front. If anybody does heat press from both sides, I would appreciate a heads up and then I might try it myself, but untill then, I just go by logical thinking in this area.


----------



## jiffyh64

Hi
I bought the decal system and am waiting for it to get here. My question is about how big is the average designs. example school intials. or the mom decals? I am trying to do artwork to have ready for the system when it get here so I can try it out.

Thanks
April


----------



## TheDecalWorld

jiffyh64 said:


> Hi
> I bought the decal system and am waiting for it to get here. My question is about how big is the average designs. example school intials. or the mom decals? I am trying to do artwork to have ready for the system when it get here so I can try it out.
> 
> Thanks
> April


Congrats April! Welcome to the club! You will be addicted. Our high school letter designs are about 3" x 7.5" and contain around 650-750 3mm stones. Our average designs for the decals is about that or 4.5"x4.5" When you are creating designs think of multi purposes. Something that you can use for the Bling decals and also for shirts. Hope this helps.


----------



## jnpgram

Applied my first combo decal for a customer today. While I was putting it on her car, I had the chance to sell several others. I Love The Bling Decals !!!


----------



## sjidohair

I love the vinyl and bling mixed, it is alot easier for us to get the words or message across mixing it up,, looks great,,


----------



## allhamps

I was just going through one of the many football catalogues that I get every season, and just decided to check out their decal section. They all only do vinyl decals, but I noticed that the companies were very consistent in offering decals in 5", 7" and 10" sizes. I'd been trying to get most of mine that I'd been sending out as samples in the 5" range. I think once I list them on my site, I'll most likely go with this sizing availability structure. I've noticed that some of you also seem to be in this size range. Anyone doing anything very different?


----------



## TheDecalWorld

For Vinyl those are good sizes. You would want to stay around 5" on the stones though unless you multi-dec. For example the image I just posted on the other decal thread is a 4.7"x5.2" design and has 915 stones. You get into the 7 " designs and you will be at 1,500 stones per decal. Just a suggestion. However you can always offer it and charge more. Here is the downfall to that. Vinyl decals you can just enlarge in print. 1 minute process to make a larger decal. With these you would need to create an entire new file design and template for every size you offer. That would be a pain!!


----------



## Boomerbabe

I have discovered that if I design a small decal with 2mm stones (circle size 2.4mm) and just enlarge it 133.5% that it is very close to 3mm size stones (3.2 circle size) If it is off just a little then I can use the replacer tool to make them the exact size I need. I use Smart Cut Pro and Corel X3. If I want to go smaller from 3mm to 2mm then I reduce about 70% +/-. You can play a little with the percentages to get where you need to go. No need to recreate a new file for different size stones. Only have to make a new template.


----------



## TheDecalWorld

Some good thinkin there Boom. That will cut down on your time and just have to create a new template for each size. You so smart!


----------



## IDEAGUY

Does anyone remove the backer material from the decal and place the decal on new backer
material (from let's say sticker vinyl backer) prior to selling, so it looks new? Would this work, or would it stick too much?


----------



## CyberSultan

IDEAGUY said:


> Does anyone remove the backer material from the decal and place the decal on new backer
> material (from let's say sticker vinyl backer) prior to selling, so it looks new? Would this work, or would it stick too much?


Although we are not using DAS material, we do this. We use XPEL material and prefer not to keep the XPEL backing on the finished product for a couple reasons. Normally, the XPEL backing gets a little melted and bent-out-of-shape during pressing. The backing is also still a bit aggressive, even after breaking the initial seal between the decal and backing. Plus we prefer not to have the XPEL printing on the back of our final product. 

This is the process we came up with. After pressing the rhinestone design onto the XPEL material, we remove the hotfix tape from the decal. We then place TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack tape over the design (provides great stability to the decal and has the level of tack needed). We then flip the decal over and remove the XPEL backing. Once that is removed, we replace the backing with silcone parchment paper (we use Wilton brand), which provides an easier release backing for the decal. We then trim everything and place the finished decal into a self-sealing clear packaging.

We are currently selling our decals this way and our customers love how easy they are to apply. They look very sharp and professional, IMO.


----------



## vgary

CyberSultan said:


> We then place TransferRite Ultra Clear 1320 High Tack tape over the design (provides great stability to the decal and has the level of tack needed).


Where do you get your tape?


----------



## CyberSultan

We purchased our tape from here:

Earl*Mich*Company**::...

You may want to just double-check, though, to see if you can find it cheaper online or locally.


----------



## allhamps

I use the DAS material, and it too gets a little melted. I remove it and use white freezer paper as the new backer. I replace the original transfer tape after removing it completely to break the seal. Everything is trimmed slightly larger than the actual decal so I can staple to a thinner backer board for stability, and then place inside a clear, sealable plastic bag along with instruction, application fluid and whatever other communication I need to include. I'm actually looking into doing hang tags with the instructions on the tag, so I can eliminate some of the paper.


----------



## IDEAGUY

appreciate the ideas, I was thinking along those lines, but had not thought of silicon paper, I will check it out.


----------



## debrapayne

Which one??? I have already been there and didn't know which grade of film to try. Too expensive to play around with different grades.


----------



## debrapayne

the videos are gone from youtube!!! i didn't find them on the website either. Have to see these. where can i find them??


----------



## debrapayne

SandyMcC said:


> You're welcome! I'm so happy to hear that it works well for you. It's working great for me, too!
> 
> For anyone else interested in seeing this particular video, it's the one called RT8 Using AND Weld to Fill Images.
> 
> Rhinestone Videos


Hi Sandy, what is the software you used for this video?


----------



## SandyMcC

I'm using KNK Studio in that video.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hi Sandy, I wanting to buy a cutter but don't have much to work with would the knk 13" be ok I have been watching the videos and I want to do t-shirt and rhinestones, will this machine cut rhinestone templates or should I ask will it make the circles?
The little money that I do have is burning my pocket.


----------



## SandyMcC

Yes, the 13" Groove-E works great! Just ask Leg Cramps. That's what he's been using since July to cut his templates. 

Unfortunately the Groove-E it out of stock until ~ December 7 -10... something like that. But you can make a deposit on one and start learning the software while waiting.


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Yes, I check the website and it said out of stock, I just might go ahead and put down my deposit I know I would get great tech support after reading all the post from the others. I am waiting for a check now from the school for and order I did and that is what I plan to get my cutter out of.. woo hoo !!!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey

Hey Leg Cramps, what material are you using to cut your templates?


----------



## SandyMcC

Ruby MHarvey said:


> Yes, I check the website and it said out of stock, I just might go ahead and put down my deposit I know I would get great tech support after reading all the post from the others. I am waiting for a check now from the school for and order I did and that is what I plan to get my cutter out of.. woo hoo !!!


That's terrific! I look forward to helping you learn everything you need.


----------



## DTFuqua

I don't have any of her products but can attest to the wealth of information and help that Sandy gives to all who need it.


----------



## Leg cramps

Ruby i use(S425S-15) 15 inch Hartco 425 Series $75.00 from JSI sign.PS LOVE the cutter and Sandy is the best with helping.her videos explain everything,Id be lost trying to figure out the software without them.


----------



## allhamps

Hey Eric, how much is on the roll you get from JSI?

Thanks.


----------

